# Fluffball's Possible Pregnancy Diary



## Becca

It might just be easier to show you this conversation me and Meg (Luv-Bunniz) had on msn.

Becca Is back!! And misses Rollo and the gang  Luv Ya All!! (L)35 days:'((L) says:
i haz a poblem
Becca Is back!! And misses Rollo and the gang  Luv Ya All!! (L)35 days:'((L) says:
i think fluffball might be pregnant
NobodyReallyCaresWhatIsPutHere..ExceptYouObviously- says:
how?
Becca Is back!! And misses Rollo and the gang  Luv Ya All!! (L)35 days:'((L) says:
well they were both out in their runs today and they were in the chicken wire ones next to each other and I fluffball got into dippys and just as i got outside to get him off her he grunted and fell off
Becca Is back!! And misses Rollo and the gang  Luv Ya All!! (L)35 days:'((L) says:
:S
Becca Is back!! And misses Rollo and the gang  Luv Ya All!! (L)35 days:'((L) says:
:'(
NobodyReallyCaresWhatIsPutHere..ExceptYouObviously- says:
Yeah she is probably pregnant then
Becca Is back!! And misses Rollo and the gang  Luv Ya All!! (L)35 days:'((L) says:
really
Becca Is back!! And misses Rollo and the gang  Luv Ya All!! (L)35 days:'((L) says:
im so stupid
NobodyReallyCaresWhatIsPutHere..ExceptYouObviously- says:
Or he at least..."finished"
Becca Is back!! And misses Rollo and the gang  Luv Ya All!! (L)35 days:'((L) says:
never put them in the chicken wire run 
Becca Is back!! And misses Rollo and the gang  Luv Ya All!! (L)35 days:'((L) says:
never
Becca Is back!! And misses Rollo and the gang  Luv Ya All!! (L)35 days:'((L) says:
stupid stupid
Becca Is back!! And misses Rollo and the gang  Luv Ya All!! (L)35 days:'((L) says:
GRR
NobodyReallyCaresWhatIsPutHere..ExceptYouObviously- says:
Yer not, you wernt to know. Just treat her like a pregnant doe...and if you want her inside for if the babies are born, bring her in next week-ish
Becca Is back!! And misses Rollo and the gang  Luv Ya All!! (L)35 days:'((L) says:
omg omg omg
NobodyReallyCaresWhatIsPutHere..ExceptYouObviously- says:
did it happen today?
Becca Is back!! And misses Rollo and the gang  Luv Ya All!! (L)35 days:'((L) says:
Yeah
Becca Is back!! And misses Rollo and the gang  Luv Ya All!! (L)35 days:'((L) says:
i got home from school and was feeling sick so i just put the runs together
Becca Is back!! And misses Rollo and the gang  Luv Ya All!! (L)35 days:'((L) says:
i turned 1 big run into 2
Becca Is back!! And misses Rollo and the gang  Luv Ya All!! (L)35 days:'((L) says:
usuing the chicken wire
Becca Is back!! And misses Rollo and the gang  Luv Ya All!! (L)35 days:'((L) says:
and fluffball must of got underneath it and went to ..you know


----------



## naturestee

Uh, that's an awful lot to read through and it's hard to read. Could you just summarize it?


----------



## Becca

Okay Sorry 

Basically, I got home from school and was feeling sick so I just got one of the big runs and seperated it into 2 runs using the chicken wire and put the bunniesin each side.
I went inside to get some medicine and some water then when I next looked outside Dippy was on top of Fluffball and I ran outside but then he grunted and fell off. Doesn't that mean that the deed has been done?

I am so stupid, I can't beleive I was so careless...


----------



## naturestee

How old is she?

FYI rabbits can mate through wire too when they really want to, so either way it would be an unsafe setup.:?


----------



## Becca

She is about 10 or 11 months, so is Dippy...


----------



## RexyRex

Ya know, from what I've read when the male grunts and falls off that means that the deed is "done" and they are in their prime breeding ages (again, only going off of what I've read). It looks like there is a VERY high chance that Fluffball is preggers.....sorry Becca :?


----------



## Happi Bun

I agree that it would be wise to just treat her like a pregnant rabbit (since it's very likely she truly is). Do you have extra cages and funds ready? Also it might be a good idea to ready yourselffor the worst case scenario;she doesn't care for the babies.


----------



## BlueGiants

I'd assume she may be pregnant. Count 31 days on your calendar (November 15?). Get yourself ready with a nestbox. Give it to her on November 11 or 12th. Then wait and see.

They can be pretty determined lil buggers. Chicken wire is not a good seperator between a buck and a doe. But at least you saw it happen and you can be prepared. (That's a lot better than being surprised!)


----------



## Dublinperky

Oh, I am so sorry that happened. Well we can hope that she isn't pregnate but like the other people said I would do everything you would if yyou knew she was pregnate.... I am a sooooo sorry and don't blame yourself....

Aly!


----------



## Becca

Okay, thanks guys.
I am so annoyed with myself  How stupid am I....
The only thing I'm somewhat please about is that mum and dad forgive me and are willing to pay for an emergency spay if something goes wrong.


----------



## LadyBug

*Becca wrote: *


> Okay, thanks guys.
> I am so annoyed with myself  How stupid am I....
> The only thing I'm somewhat please about is that mum and dad forgive me and are willing to pay for an emergency spay if something goes wrong.



what about Ben? are they still going to let you get him? you might want to also start looking into homes...does you friend who was on here awhile ago still want a bun?

you might have a slight chance of her not being preggers,though. you saw them doing 'it' when you found out about Dippy being a boy and she never had babies then....i know it a long shot, but maybe....:?


----------



## Becca

Just maybe, *fingers crossed* and i will try and find possible homes in case she is pregnant, - maybe he just fell off becuase i scared him , lets just hoppe..


----------



## slavetoabunny

I know not everyone will agree with this, but I think it should be considered. Becca, if you are not prepared to deal with the cost and time involved with a litter and finding homes for the babies, then you may just want to consider an emergency spay now. I really think it would be less expensive in the long run.

We had to do that with a rescue intake that we suspected was pregnant. It turned out that she was pregnant with two kits. We were sad to have to do the spay, but we really didn't need anymore buns in rescue. When we have babies, we know that we are going to have them for at least four months (until they are old enough to be altered).

Obviously, your decision. But I just wanted to toss the idea out on the table.


----------



## BSAR

Hopefully she isn't pregnant. But there is probably at least a 95% chance that she is.Good thing you saw. I hope you will be prepared when the time comes. You know we are here to help you.


----------



## LadyBug

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I know not everyone will agree with this, but I think it should be considered. Becca, if you are not prepared to deal with the cost and time involved with a litter and finding homes for the babies, then you may just want to consider an emergency spay now.....................................
> 
> Obviously, your decision. But I just wanted to toss the idea out on the table.


yeah, i thought about saying something like that too, but i wasn't sure:?


----------



## Becca

I been thinking about it today at school, and I'm not being cocky but I think I am prepared and I reallyy want to take care of a litter of babies, Another thing is when the babies are born and fluffball will need the most care is in and near the christmas holidays, so I will be there.

Mum and dad are prepared to pay for anything we need and I am saving up for any vet bills, I also already have 2 people lined up for homes for the bunners if it happens.


----------



## Happi Bun

I just hope you know what you are getting into. :?Placing rabbits in responsible and good homes is not as easy as it sounds. I know that just bybeingat a rabbit rescue. I hope you will be creating a adoption form for people to fill out and screening them carefully. Not to mention there is a chance of complications, so yes it is possible you could lose the babies and/or mother is such complications occur. Lets not forget, since this is her first litter, she could neglect them, forcing you to have to step in and bottle feed them (which isn't as fun as it sounds).

I'm not telling you what to do, just making sure you know what you are getting yourself into just because you, "want to take care of a litter of babies."


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*Becca wrote: *


> I been thinking about it today at school, and I'm not being cocky but I think I am prepared and I reallyy want to take care of a litter of babies, Another thing is when the babies are born and fluffball will need the most care is in and near the christmas holidays, so I will be there.
> 
> Mum and dad are prepared to pay for anything we need and I am saving up for any vet bills, I also already have 2 people lined up for homes for the bunners if it happens.



The babies and Fluffball will need the most care every day, not just on your christmas break  etc. 

Hopefully if she is pregnant, that things will go smoothly. Mark you calendar and palpate her on 'her tenth day'. If you feel marble like objects, she is most likely pregnant. Research palpating though, as you don't want to harm the kits or the doewhen you palpate  

Emily


----------



## Becca

Okay thanks Emily.... Also I meant its good that its the christmas hols at that time so I can make sure she is alright etc etc


----------



## irishbunny

Aw does tht mean you won't be geting the other little bun?


----------



## Becca

No we're still get Benji,


----------



## irishbunny

Wow it's going to be expensive your going to have to buy at least two more cages! Hope you know what your getting into!


----------



## Becca

Don't worry we have enouge cages - Fluffball has the double one to herself Dippy has nibbles old one and then there is one left over in the summer house.


----------



## irishbunny

mmm, well goodluck, is therepossibilty you breed them? As in, it wasn't an accident.


----------



## Becca

No, do you think I would be so stressed out and freaking about whats gonna happen if I put them together?


----------



## irishbunny

It just seems to me you had everything planned out andyou said you wanted a litter, and you don't seem stressed out, sorry if I'm wrong.

Even thugh you have an extra cage, you still need another one, one for dippy, one for fluffball, one for benji and one or when your weaning the babies.


----------



## Becca

Okay well maybe not exactly stressed but worried. 
What is weaning?


----------



## irishbunny

when the babies are too old to be drinking off heir mammy but little too young to be rehomed and need to b separated from her, so you need a cage for that too.


----------



## Happi Bun

I suggest you do a lot more research on what is involved with raising baby rabbits- If you don't know about weaning.


----------



## irishbunny

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> I suggest you do a lot more research on what is involved with raising baby rabbits- If you don't know about weaning.


I second that


----------



## Becca

So-rry 

ETA: I thought thats what ya'll were here for, to help....


----------



## irishbunny

yes we are helping by telling you to do research before you breed your rabbits, or before deciding to raise the ''accident'' litter.


----------



## Becca

Well.... you can help me by telling me where to start


----------



## irishbunny

google some websites and read all the commnts you've gotten.


----------



## irishbunny

and next time do research before breeding.


----------



## Becca

*irishbunny wrote: *


> and next time do research before breeding.


I didn't do it on purpose - why are you being mean


----------



## irishbunny

I'm not trying to be mean, I'm trying to get you to see sense and how hard and how much of a responsibiliy this is going to be.


----------



## Becca

Okay, so here is what I know so far,

Give her the nest box on the 11th or 12th

Make sure she gets enough food to satisfy herself and the babies

Weigh her every week to see if she will give any hints of being preggers

After about 10-12 days palpate her (maybe) but I need to research that first.

When she does give birth:
Make sure they have "ping pong" bellies, if not make sure they get fed somehow even if I have to bottle feed them.
When they are old enough to be off mummas milk seperate them from her - though do I put them in a seperate cage? And leave them?
Becuase the double one Fluffball's in now can be made into single by putting the divider down the middle, the divider is made from wood and chicken wire, so they will still be able to touch each other, though then they may be able to feed from her still ???/....


----------



## irishbunny

you seem to know a bit, are you keeping track on a calender? Keep researching sites and stuff too. It might be possible that she isn't pregnant anyway since she isn't that young and they weren't together for long.


----------



## Becca

Will do  I feel really sick, I'm going to lie down :grumpy:


----------



## BlueGiants

*Becca wrote: *


> Okay, so here is what I know so far,
> 
> Give her the nest box on the 11th or 12th





> About 27 days after the breeding, she should have a nest box. Put in whichever corner she does NOT poop or pee in.





> Make sure she gets enough food to satisfy herself and the babies





> Give her the same amount of feed for a day or two after she delivers. Gradually increase the amount of feed you give her. The babies will not come out of the nestbox to eat until they are 15-18 days old.





> Weigh her every week to see if she will give any hints of being preggers





> Some rabbits gain so little weight, it's hard to use that as a gauge to judge if they are pregnent. But either way, it doesn't hurt to track her weight.





> After about 10-12 days palpate her (maybe) but I need to research that first.





> If you haven't been taught to palpate, don't use that to guess if she is pregnant. Aside from the danger of squeezing too hard and hurting her or the fetus', most people feel the fecal pellets in the interstine and assume it's babies. (At that point they are almost the same size.)





> When she does give birth:
> Make sure they have "ping pong" bellies, if not make sure they get fed somehow even if I have to bottle feed them.
> When they are old enough to be off mummas milk seperate them from her - though do I put them in a seperate cage? And leave them?
> Becuase the double one Fluffball's in now can be made into single by putting the divider down the middle, the divider is made from wood and chicken wire, so they will still be able to touch each other, though then they may be able to feed from her still ???/....





> Plan on taking the nest box away from her and the litter when the babies are 21 days old. You can leave it longer if it's cold or drafty where they are, but it has to be cleaned frequently.





> We do not feed our babies anything except a well balanced pellet mixed with rolled oats (dry Quaker Oats) until they are 4 months old.





> Wean the litter (take them away from mommy) at 6 weeks of age. Sex the babies by 8 weeks and seperate them, boys from girls. At 8 weeks, you can start sending them to their new homes. Prepare a bag of feed to send witheach bunny that they can use to wean the babies over to their feed.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I feel that the purpose of this forum is to help each other out, not to criticize!! Many ofus have had unexpected litters. Instead of making Beccafeel bad, let's support and help her and her bunnies out....ANDit's not definite that the bun is even preggers! 

And by the way, have any of you ladies found yourselves pregnant unexpectedly?? Or men, did you get a message from your significant other saying, "Oh, btw...." And then did someonecriticize your unplanned pregnancy? Good grief!! 

Thanks, BlueGiants, for being thevoice of support and reason!


----------



## LadyBug

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *Happi Bun wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you do a lot more research on what is involved with raising baby rabbits- If you don't know about weaning.
> 
> 
> 
> I second that
Click to expand...


i third....motion passed, LOL!


:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

Becca maybe you should read some of the stuff in here. Breeding and Care of the Young 

Than come back and post any questions you have.


----------



## Becca

Thanks BlueGiants, Wabbitdad and Ali, I will check out that link now


----------



## irishbunny

Sorry if I seemed rude to you awhile ago, I wasn't trying to be.


----------



## Becca

It's okay, everyone makes mistakes, I am only 13 though by the way and I am quite short tempered so I sometimes say things I don't mean, but its all good


----------



## irishbunny

I'm usually not like that, I was in a bad mood


----------



## Becca

I have just looked through the "Breeding and Care of the young" pages, I just have a couple of questions and a few things I think are right but need them confirmed.

How many babies can be in a litter?

How long before I should start handling them?

Is a "peanut" a baby that has got the dwarf gene from both parents and has minimal chances of living?

And I think i know what a runt is but can someone please explain!


----------



## Becca

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I'm usually not like that, I was in a bad mood


No problem :hug:


----------



## BlueGiants

*Becca wrote: *


> I have just looked through the "Breeding and Care of the young" pages, I just have a couple of questions and a few things I think are right but need them confirmed.
> 
> How many babies can be in a litter?





> A litter can be any number from 1 up to 14... Average is usually between 4 and 7.





> How long before I should start handling them?





> I handle our babies from the day they are born. You need to make sure they are all alive and well. Remove any that didn't make it, clean up any "after-birth" (placenta's) that the momma doesn't clean up. Don't stress out the momma, give her a little treat (parsley, carrot, apple) pet her, then check the nestbox. And I check them once a day after that, to make sure they are getting fed, everyone is together inthe nest and warm, and to make sure the nestbox is clean and dry (if not, I clean it out).





> Is a "peanut" a baby that has got the dwarf gene from both parents and has minimal chances of living?





> A "peanut" inherited dwarfing genes from both parents and usually will not survive. A large number of them have under-developed digestive systems that can not absorb nutrients. Both parents have to carry the dwarfing gene for that to happen.
> 
> And I think i know what a runt is but can someone please explain!





> A runt is usually the smallest baby in a litter. May have been the last egg fertilized, may have been squeezed by siblings in the uterine horn, may not have had full placental attachment in the utereus... a lot of them survive just fine, they are just smaller. Some will always have problems, (digestive problems, lower immunity, etc.)





> Please ask any questions that you might have now, before any babies get here. Rabbits only give you 31 days (at the most!) to get educated and prepared.


----------



## Becca

Okay thanks,

What can I use for a nest box? Could I use a box that I got my new boots in?


----------



## BlueGiants

The nest box should be about 10" x 12 ", with at least 4" sides (6-8" is better with a "dip" cut out for an entrance). I like to line the box with shavings or absorbant material (cotton batting, etc.) and pack the rest with straw or hay. Momma will dig out a hole in the middle and should line it with her fur. Some does pull fur the day before they kindle (deliver) some won't do it until after they kindle. (If she doesn't pull fur, you will have to do it for her. After she kindles, her hormones actually loosen the fur and make it easy to pull off her belly. You would pull enough off to cover the babies.)


----------



## irishbunny

You might want to gather up all the info you find, put it together, print it off and give it to your so they also know what to expect and what to do since you won't always be around.


----------



## Becca

Okay,and if she is pregnant I have made this sheet for the babies possible owners to fill out to make sure their worthy of having a bunny :biggrin2:
Here it is so far, I don't know what else to put, help me 

Name: __________________________________

Address: ____________________
____________________
____________________
____________________


Have you owned a rabbit before?
____________________

Or
Do you have a rabbit now?
_____________________

Is he or she neutered or spayed?
_____________________

Are your sure that you would have enough money to pay for vet bills, food and bedding?

___________________________________

Will you have enough time to give him or her attention and love everyday?

____________________________________


----------



## BlueGiants

That's a good start. But you need to continue educating yourself, because if they have any questions or problems, YOUmay be their first line of information. If I place a rabbit in a home, I will be there to help out in anyway I can, for the life of the rabbit. I also make sure I tell them, I will take back any of my rabbits, for any reason, if they can't keep it.


----------



## Becca

Okay thanks, I will keep learning


----------



## TinysMom

For lionheads - I've had anywhere from 2 babies in a litter- to 9 babies in a litter. My average litter size was around 6 I think - however, I had larger does and let them mate about 3 times with the buck in a breeding session.


----------



## Becca

Oh Thanks Peg, Thats good to know


----------



## Sabine

well,for all it's worth, however this pregnancy came about it will be a great experience for you whatever happens. And with your passion for your rabbits they'll sure be the best looked after babies in the country (and most gorgeous too)
if some of the breeding terminology isn't that familiar to you at the moment I'm sure within a few within you'll be driving your family around the twist with breeder's jargon at the dinner table
Goodluck and enjoy the experience!


----------



## Becca

How old should they be before they leave mummy?

Because I was wondering, I don't want Fluffball to be stuck in her cage for 6 - 8 weeks.

Can they go outside in the run with her or can she go out by herself for a while and they stay in the cage?

ETA: When I say "leave mummy" I mean like can they be away from her if she comes in for a cuddle, or when I'm taming them..


----------



## BlueGiants

You can give Fluffball time away from the "kids" after a few days, if she wants! Some does won't leave the kits for several weeks. You can assess her willingness to leave by opening the door of her cage and seeing if she is willing to come out. Give her the option to return and check on them if necessary. Some girls will, some don't care.


----------



## W5Skittles

my experience with breeding was very heartbreaking hun, id be prepared for the death of some babies or the mum(it probably wont happen) but if it does and it happens when their 6 weeks old you really do break down hun. id also read up on handrearing just incase i had to handrear 3 babies because my bun stopped producing milk after 3 weeks :shock:i lost 2 and barely saved the 3rd. 

if handrearing did needed done hun could your parents do it when you were at school? as they need fed at least every 3 hours. 

when rehoming them id make it clear to the new owner that if ever they needed to rehome the baby at any time of its life then you'll take it back this will stop the babies from being dumped in rescues or being passed on to a horrible home... ive seen some sad stories in teh uk and seen rabbits in such sorry states 

tell owners about vaccinations, neutering, possible health problems that can occur i.e dental problems. also id ask to see a picture of their housing i must stress this hun as ive seen loads of cases where buns have been kept in carriers and even a bread bin!! 

mistakes happen but if she does give birth those babies relie on you to find them a good home if you dont then you will live with the guilt of being them into the world. i always wanted to be a breeder hun but after seeing the states of some buns who have been neglected i couldnt help but think that could be a rabbit i bring into the world... what kind of life would that be for them id also look into getting your buck neutered if you cant afford it then (i hate saying this as i call it blood money) but sell the babies for say Â£10 each and spent that money on the neutering so theres no more accidents.


----------



## Becca

Thank for sharing all of that 
Though I have been talking to Ali and she has told me all about everything you said, I am willing to take them back if their new homes do not want them anymore. 
I will understand if the babies die, I am also willing to hand feed them and mum will do it in the day.

I am going to make a leaflet for each person that has one of the bunnies with the link to this forum and the basic info about feeding, vets, attentoion etc etc.

I am saving up for Dippy to get neutered, I am saving up for all of them to be fixed then the plan is to either bond them into pairs or if I'm lucky bond them ALL together :shock:


----------



## jcl_24

Becca, in light of the breeding accident, you're doing your best to be responsible about the care of all your rabbits. Although life will be simpler for you if it turns out Fluffball is not pregnant, if she is, just keep doing your research and ask the breeders here any questions

Hope all is well

Jo xx


----------



## Becca

Thanks Jo, 
I have put together all the information I've found out so far here it is (I've printed it off)

RABBIT PREGNANCY HELP SHEET[/b]

Weaning:
When the babies are too old to be drinking off their mum but little too young to be rehomed and need to be separated from her.
Wean the litter (take them away from mommy) at 6 weeks of age. Sex the babies by 8 weeks and seperate them, boys from girls. 

Nest Box:
About 27 days after the breeding, she should have a nest box. Put in whichever corner she does NOT poop or pee in.
The nest box should be about 10" x 12 ", with at least 4" sides (6-8" is better with a "dip" cut out for an entrance). I like to line the box with shavings or absorbant material (cotton batting, etc.) and pack the rest with straw or hay. Momma will dig out a hole in the middle and should line it with her fur. Some does pull fur the day before they kindle (deliver) some won't do it until after they kindle. (If she doesn't pull fur, you will have to do it for her. After she kindles, her hormones actually loosen the fur and make it easy to pull off her belly. You would pull enough off to cover the babies.) -BlueGiants


Plan on taking the nest box away from her and the litter when the babies are 21 days old. You can leave it longer if it's cold or drafty where they are, but it has to be cleaned frequently.
Food:
Give her the same amount of feed for a day or two after she delivers. Gradually increase the amount of feed you give her. The babies will not come out of the nestbox to eat until they are 15-18 days old.
At 8 weeks, you can start sending them to their new homes. Prepare a bag of feed to send witheach bunny that they can use to wean the babies over to their feed.

How many?:
A litter can be any number from 1 up to 14... Average is usually between 4 and 7
For lionheads - I've had anywhere from 2 babies in a litter- to 9 babies in a litter. My average litter size was around 6 I think - however, I had larger does and let them mate about 3 times with the buck in a breeding session. â Peg 
Handling:
I handle our babies from the day they are born â BlueGiants 

After Birth:
You need to make sure they are all alive and well. Remove any that didn't make it, clean up any "after-birth" (placenta's) that the momma doesn't clean up. Don't stress out the momma, give her a little treat (parsley, carrot, apple) pet her, then check the nestbox. And I check them once a day after that, to make sure they are getting fed, everyone is together inthe nest and warm, and to make sure the nestbox is clean and dry (if not, I clean it out).

Peanuts and Runts:
A "peanut" inherited dwarfing genes from both parents and usually will not survive. A large number of them have under-developed digestive systems that can not absorb nutrients. Both parents have to carry the dwarfing gene for that to happen.

A runt is usually the smallest baby in a litter. May have been the last egg fertilized, may have been squeezed by siblings in the uterine horn, may not have had full placental attachment in the utereus... a lot of them survive just fine, they are just smaller. Some will always have problems, (digestive problems, lower immunity, etc.)

Time Away:
You can give Fluffball time away from the "kids" after a few days, if she wants! Some does won't leave the kits for several weeks. You can assess her willingness to leave by opening the door of her cage and seeing if she is willing to come out. Give her the option to return and check on them if necessary. Some girls will, some don't care.


----------



## minirexmama

I am glad that irishbunny came back and apologized.  It does sound like it was an accident, but if I were 13 years old, I'd be pretty excited about the thought of baby bunnies. So after the "oops" moment, I'd be like-yes-baby bunnies! Anyway, whata lucky girl you are to have this wonderful forum to help you out!


----------



## Becca

Thanks! And welcome to the forum :biggrin2:


----------



## minirexmama

*Becca wrote: *


> Thanks! And welcome to the forum :biggrin2:


Thanks, but I'm actually not new-was just having trouble getting my password, and my email had changed, ect. So I started out fresh


----------



## Becca

*minirexmama wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! And welcome to the forum :biggrin2:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but I'm actually not new-was just having trouble getting my password, and my email had changed, ect. So I started out fresh
Click to expand...

Oh Okay 
:baghead


----------



## Dublinperky

Becca,

I had just read your story before I went to bed last night and then I had a weird dream! Fluffball had her babies but they weren't rabbits they were ducks! I was there too! It was just really weird becasue I don't usually remebemer my dreams!

I guess it just goes to show how crazy I am!

Aly!


----------



## Becca

Okay..... :?


hehe!


----------



## LadyBug

Becca, an idea on the spaying/neutering thing-get Fluffball done first(after the babies). because you'll have the two boys and that way it eliminates the threat of her getting preggers again.


----------



## Becca

Good idea, though the thing is Benjamin won't be mature enough for a couple of months so incase - not that I would let anything happen again. :?


----------



## Becca

Fluffball was just eating her fur :? She was taking it out from her tummy then eating it - WHAT?


----------



## BlueGiants

She probably isn't actually eating it, she is probably chewing it (making it softer) and holding it in her mouth. She will put in the nestbox when she is ready.


----------



## bunnybunbunb

If she is pregnant it may just be her "thing", like how some rabbits just love to eat fur. Not sure if they like the taste or what because they can not digest it :?She is a Lionhead to so that is a bit more cause for consorn. There is a few things you can give to keep down fur block, I think maybe pineapple juice is one? I know a breeder that gives it but I am not fond of her as a breeder so do not try it before someone else comments about it She should be fine till someone else can comment but I think maybe she is just cleaning or she is getting pregnancy cravings. Since she can not have a pickle, ice cream and chalk mix she goes for the fur xD


----------



## irishbunny

*Becca wrote: *


> Fluffball was just eating her fur :? She was taking it out from her tummy then eating it - WHAT?



I would have thought it was too early for her to be pulling fur :?*shrug* maybe not.


----------



## Becca

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Fluffball was just eating her fur :? She was taking it out from her tummy then eating it - WHAT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have thought it was too early for her to be pulling fur :?*shrug* maybe not.
Click to expand...

Thats why I was worried :?


----------



## bunnybunbunb

I have friends who have had does nest right after breeding and nest till they have babies. They even nest when not pregnant, it is a sign they want babies. My friend's doe kepted a nest with a stuffed baby rabbit in it, it was her baby :biggrin2:I would not worry about early nesting, I would be thankful. When I had litters they always waited to nest right before or after they had the babies, kept me stressed because I never knew if they planned to care for them or not


----------



## irishbunny

Looks like babies on the way! Can you ship one over here cause their going to be sooo cute!


----------



## BlueGiants

:foreheadsmack:I am so dense today. It is really early for her to be pulling fur. Usually, if a doe starts pulling this early (2 weeks?) she may be having a false pregnancy. But since she has never been pregnant before, it's hard to tell.

Give her a nestbox and keep an eye on her. If it is a false pregnancy, shemay build a nest, but not put anything into it. Leave the nest box there for two weeks, until it is at least 3 days past her original due date. (Try to keep it clean over the next few weeks...)


----------



## Spring

I would maybe try and check her mouth throughout the day if the behavoir continues.. because when Pebbles was having a false pregnancy before she was spayed, she once jammed pack her mouth so full with fur, she was panicking not able to get it out. I literally pulled a smallhandful of fur from her mouth! I think Sas's bunny went through a similar problem, so just keep an eye out for that.


----------



## Becca

Oh God :shock:


----------



## TinysMom

Its only been 11 days since this thread was started....would a false pregnancy show up that soon? I was thinking it normally happened and day 14 or 15. Unless they'd gotten together a couple of days earlier than Becca saw....that would explain a false pregnancy showing up so soon.

The good thing about it possibly being a false pregnancy is no "accidental" babies and no need for an emergency spay if things go wrong. 

Here where I live - to get a buck neutered its like $100. To get a doe neutered I think its about $200 - to get an emergency delivery/spay - about $300. I could be wrong though - those quotes are from like 3 years ago....so it could have gone up.

I'd say just keep an eye on her and make sure she doesn't get fur stuck in her mouth like others have said....she'll probably be fine.


----------



## LadyBug

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Here where I live - to get a buck neutered its like $100. To get a doe neutered I think its about $200 - to get an emergency delivery/spay - about $300. I could be wrong though - those quotes are from like 3 years ago....so it could have gone up.


we were quoted $100 a few months ago for Jamie................


----------



## LedaHartwood

It's about $89 for a buck at a clinic here in Kansas City, and $99 for as doe. In the little town I grew up in, there's a live stock clinic that charges you by rabbit size.


----------



## BlueGiants

Just had a doe spayed here (Long Island, NY) and it cost $219.00 including IV's, meds, etc. (We get charged Hazardous material disposal fees too.)


----------



## LadyBug

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Just had a doe spayed here (Long Island, NY) and it cost $219.00 including IV's, meds, etc. (We get charged Hazardous material disposal fees too.)



:scared::faint:

one word-_wow_.............


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

o ohh,, becca... i just read the thread :S goodness me. Good luck!

Pricsa Linkbouce:


----------



## RexyRex

It cost me $230.00 to have Alaska spayed last October. It's much cheaper to have a neuter done here, I think it's around $150.00.


----------



## gentle giants

The more I see threads like this, the luckier I feel.... A neuter here is $55, a spay $70. I don't know how I would have been able to afford to get any of my rescues fixed at prices like the ones you guys have to deal with.


----------



## Sabine

For what it's worth I might as well quote the Irish charges: 95-155 euro for a spay and 75-95 euro for a neuter. i am still searching around for cheaper vets


----------



## RexyRex

*gentle giants wrote: *


> The more I see threads like this, the luckier I feel.... A neuter here is $55, a spay $70. I don't know how I would have been able to afford to get any of my rescues fixed at prices like the ones you guys have to deal with.




Can I send any future buns to you to get them fixed and then you send them back to me :biggrin2:

Pretty please!


----------



## BlueGiants

*RexyRex wrote: *


> *gentle giants wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> The more I see threads like this, the luckier I feel.... A neuter here is $55, a spay $70. I don't know how I would have been able to afford to get any of my rescues fixed at prices like the ones you guys have to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I send any future buns to you to get them fixed and then you send them back to me :biggrin2:
> 
> Pretty please!
Click to expand...

ME TOO!!!! Pretty, Pretty please with a cherry on top? inkbouce:


----------



## irishbunny

*Sabine wrote: *


> For what it's worth I might as well quote the Irish charges: 95-155 euro for a spay and 75-95 euro for a neuter. i am still searching around for cheaper vets


Hey Sabine, I was quoted 40 euro to get Thumper neuteured, and it's the best vets in town.


----------



## gentle giants

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> *RexyRex wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *gentle giants wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> The more I see threads like this, the luckier I feel.... A neuter here is $55, a spay $70. I don't know how I would have been able to afford to get any of my rescues fixed at prices like the ones you guys have to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I send any future buns to you to get them fixed and then you send them back to me :biggrin2:
> 
> Pretty please!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ME TOO!!!! Pretty, Pretty please with a cherry on top? inkbouce:
Click to expand...

Well, you know, I would be willing, but by the time you got done with shipping costs,I don't think you would save much! LOL


----------



## Sabine

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *Sabine wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth I might as well quote the Irish charges: 95-155 euro for a spay and 75-95 euro for a neuter. i am still searching around for cheaper vets
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sabine, I was quoted 40 euro to get Thumper neuteured, and it's the best vets in town.
Click to expand...

Wow, i better do some more shopping around. I would have thought about fifty euro should be adequate


----------



## LadyBug

*gentle giants wrote: *


> *BlueGiants wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *RexyRex wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *gentle giants wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> The more I see threads like this, the luckier I feel.... A neuter here is $55, a spay $70. I don't know how I would have been able to afford to get any of my rescues fixed at prices like the ones you guys have to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I send any future buns to you to get them fixed and then you send them back to me :biggrin2:
> 
> Pretty please!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ME TOO!!!! Pretty, Pretty please with a cherry on top? inkbouce:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you know, I would be willing, but by the time you got done with shipping costs,I don't think you would save much! LOL
Click to expand...

that's what i was thinking:shock:


----------



## JadeIcing

For the breeders talking to Becca she mentioned Fluffball is around 11mnths old now. Am I correct in assuming that at that age it is not good for a first litter?


----------



## paul2641

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> For the breeders talking to Becca she mentioned Fluffball is around 11mnths old now. Am I correct in assuming that at that age it is not good for a first litter?


I thought that at the age of 6 months was grand to have a litter?


----------



## FlashyMagoo

Given that Becca has now publicly admitted she did this intentionally and will do it again to get a litter, what is the latest time alionhead doecan have her first litter?


----------



## JadeIcing

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> For the breeders talking to Becca she mentioned Fluffball is around 11mnths old now. Am I correct in assuming that at that age it is not good for a first litter?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that at the age of 6 months was grand to have a litter?
Click to expand...

That is what I recall but breeding isn't my thing.


----------



## TinysMom

*FlashyMagoo wrote: *


> Given that Becca has now publicly admitted she did this intentionally and will do it again to get a litter, what is the latest time alionhead doecan have her first litter?


This is a tough question. Six months to nine months is ideal. I did do one doe at around the one year mark for the first time - ONCE - but there were some specific reasons why I bred her. She had a hard time with delivery (and she was a bigger doe). She only had the one litter - and only one baby survived - the others were "pencil kits" - meaning that they died in the birth canal from difficulty with the birth.

With Becca's determination to breed - I don't think that the age is going to matter. We've seen that before in the rabbitry area and I suspect this is a case like that again.


----------



## paul2641

*FlashyMagoo wrote: *


> Given that Becca has now publicly admitted she did this intentionally and will do it again to get a litter, what is the latest time alionhead doecan have her first litter?


I'm only guessing but I would say around 10 months.


----------



## Becca

I just want to write her due date down:

27 days: 10th Nov

28 days: 11th Nov

29 days: 12th Nov

30 days: 13th Nov

31 days: 14th Nov

32 days: 15th Nov



So it could be any of them right?


----------



## BlueGiants

Yes, it could be. But MOST LIKELY.... it will be the 13th or 14th. Just be ready from the 10th on...


----------



## paul2641

Best of luck.


----------



## LadyOnslaught

*FlashyMagoo wrote: *


> Given that Becca has now publicly admitted she did this intentionally and will do it again to get a litter, what is the latest time alionhead doecan have her first litter?


Where did she admit she intentionally did it? I saw where it was an 'accident'. I must have missed it.


----------



## Becca

The Plan thread :sad:


----------



## LadyOnslaught

*Becca wrote: *


> The Plan thread :sad:


I found it right before you posted. 


I am sorry you are going through this and I really hope you have once and for all decided not to breed Fluffball. I have a litter right now of four and belive me they are adorable but they were stressful. They were not planned as I was told both buns were girls. I am not sure what we will do with them (keep them or try and rehome) but there have been so many times I have been upset because I helped bring more rabbits into this world and there don't need to be. As soon as I saw them a few hours after being born this is what I cried about.

It will take people time to trust you again but they will do it. After each lie it makes it harder to regain trust, I know that. I've been through that (I've been the one lied to). Eventually, if you keep telling the truth, people will believe you and probably forget this all happened. :groupparty:. Hang in there.


----------



## LadyBug

ummm..:shock:..woah is about all i can say. i'm not going to get into this too much, i'm pretty upset that you lied, it's one of my biggest pet peeves, but you did do the right thing in telling everyone. i feel kinda dumb for believing you, i know alot of the adults had their suppositions(sp?), and i was so nieve(sp?).....

ok, all done. from here on out i'll trynot say anything else about this, i'll still help however i can w/breeding/baby info, but _please_ be up-front with us from now on Becca


----------



## irishbunny

well her parents are behind her on this so i dont understand what everyones problem is..loads of breeders(some here included) keep tons of bunnies and keep their bunnies shoved
in little cages, they never get to go out have a nibble around and binky in a run..at least her buns will have a great life and im sure becca would only sell/give her babies to the best of homes..good luck becca!..X


----------



## gentle giants

*irishbunny wrote: *


> well her parents are behind her on this so i dont understand what everyones problem is..loads of breeders(some here included) keep tons of bunnies and keep their bunnies shoved
> in little cages, they never get to go out have a nibble around and binky in a run..at least her buns will have a great life and im sure becca would only sell/give her babies to the best of homes..good luck becca!..X



First of all, the problem is that she lied about what she did. And I know you have said that you don't have a problem with overpopulation where you are, but most of us aren't that lucky. 

Your comments about breeders were also quite unecesary. Any good breeder does everything they can to ensure the happiness and comfort of all of their rabbits. I don't breed anymore, but I don't have the time or the space for all of my rabbits to get out of their cages all of the time, does that mean that I and everyone else who has "loads" of rabbits is mistreating them?


----------



## Becca

I'm sorry guys I really am, I am doing the best I can to redeem my self and I'm always going to tell the truth from now on.

That was the only lie I've told on here though I promise


----------



## FlashyMagoo

*irishbunny wrote: *


> well her parents are behind her on this so i dont understand what everyones problem is..loads of breeders(some here included) keep tons of bunnies and keep their bunnies shoved
> in little cages, they never get to go out have a nibble around and binky in a run..at least her buns will have a great life and im sure becca would only sell/give her babies to the best of homes..good luck becca!..X



Yes, her parents are behind her and that is a good thing, and it is also a good thing that she eventually told the truth.

I personally have no problem with breeding, and people breeding, PROVIDED they are doing it correctly and responsibly.

The problems here are

~Fluffball is too old to be bred for the first time. This means at the best she will have a hard and painful labour. She is at high risk of stuck kits due to this, and may need an emergency caesarian (or however that's spelt). She will probably have a longer labour and end up tired (at the least), at the end of it.

~Becca's buns are pet quality and have been sold as pets for a reason. It may be they carry defective genes that may be inherited by the babies, such as dental problems, which could mean these babies have excruciating health problems. When breeders breed, they breed to better the breed and eradicate these problems (often by selling those with those problems on as pets, because they don't want them to die, but they are not ok to be bred from).

~Money is also an issue. Becca has mentioned money as an issue, however then also said it wasn't so it may be an issue. It is expensive to raise kits, and deal with any necessary problems that arise during kindling.

~If Fluffball were to die, Becca would potentially have live kits on her hands. Breeders breed several bunnies at once, so that if something goes wrong, or there is a single kit (particular at this time of year) other does can foster, which is not an option for Becca, which could lead to the kits suffering. If she can make good contacts with a reputable breeder though, she may be able to sidestep this, although the kits would have to go and live there.

Obviously there is also the issue that Becca lied too, but that has already been dealt with on the other thread.

Those are the practical issues associated with breeding, although there are a lot of moral issues too, but morality is not something that it is our place to state. If Becca and her family are happy with their choice to breed, knowing the situation with rabbit welfare, rescues, neglect, rehoming, and be able to educate new owners, then that's ok, but those are the practical and factual issues that arise from this breeding. Or at least, that's how I see it.


----------



## BlueGiants

*irishbunny wrote: *


> ..loads of breeders(some here included) keep tons of bunnies and keep their bunnies shoved in little cages, they never get to go out have a nibble around and binky in a run..


I'm truely offended. Is that your impression of the breeders on this forum? Any breeder with the where-with-all to join a forum that specializes in Rabbit care and well being isn't going to "keep their bunnies shoved in little cages". We breed responsibly and with great thought and consideration for what we bring into this world. Not one of my rabbits has ever been abandoned to a shelter or pound. 

Miserable, unhappy and poorly cared for rabbits won't breed... won't raise a litter... and won't show well. 

That being said, not everyone that puts two rabbits together and gets a litter is a "breeder". There is a great deal of responsibility and education that goes with it. There are good and bad rabbit owners in every "catagory"... House rabbit, family "pet", breeder, etc., but anyone on this Forum is here for the betterment of their rabbits. Not everyone will takeadvice offered. Not everyone will do what's right. But maybe our experience will guide someone to do better in the future.We are all here to offer solutions and suggestions, regardless of the "cause". 

What's done is done... let's get back to making sure a healthy litter is born and well cared for.


----------



## Becca

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> ..loads of breeders(some here included) keep tons of bunnies and keep their bunnies shoved in little cages, they never get to go out have a nibble around and binky in a run..
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm truely offended*. Is that your impression of the breeders on this forum? Any breeder with the where-with-all to join a forum that specializes in Rabbit care and well being isn't going to "keep their bunnies shoved in little cages". We breed responsibly and with great thought and consideration for what we bring into this world. Not one of my rabbits has ever been abandoned to a shelter or pound.
> 
> Miserable, unhappy and poorly cared for rabbits won't breed... won't raise a litter... and won't show well.
> 
> That being said, not everyone that puts two rabbits together and gets a litter is a "breeder". There is a great deal of responsibility and education that goes with it. There are good and bad rabbit owners in every "catagory"... House rabbit, family "pet", breeder, etc., but anyone on this Forum is here for the betterment of their rabbits. Not everyone will takeadvice offered. Not everyone will do what's right. But maybe our experience will guide someone to do better in the future.We are all here to offer solutions and suggestions, regardless of the "cause".
> 
> What's done is done... let's get back to making sure a healthy litter is born and well cared for.
Click to expand...

*I'm quite annoyed at that comment as well, but with what I've done I'm not going to say anything more *

Thank you  It's getting quite near now, I'm starting to get a bit worried :?


----------



## irishbunny

gentle giants wrote:


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> well her parents are behind her on this so i dont understand what everyones problem is..loads of breeders(some here included) keep tons of bunnies and keep their bunnies shoved
> in little cages, they never get to go out have a nibble around and binky in a run..at least her buns will have a great life and im sure becca would only sell/give her babies to the best of homes..good luck becca!..X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, the problem is that she lied about what she did. And I know you have said that you don't have a problem with overpopulation where you are, but most of us aren't that lucky.
> 
> Your comments about breeders were also quite unecesary. Any good breeder does everything they can to ensure the happiness and comfort of all of their rabbits. I don't breed anymore, but I don't have the time or the space for all of my rabbits to get out of their cages all of the time, does that mean that I and everyone else who has "loads" of rabbits is mistreating them?
Click to expand...


i never said all of them but loads do..like i went on a rabbitry site of someone who kept 200 rabbits obviously they were not going to be getting out of their cages. anytime soon.

i know i would prefer to buy a bunny from a breeder who keeps a couple of bunnies, maybe 10-20 for example then a breeder whos bunnies never see the light of day.
again im going to say i did not say all breeders are horrible and again i am going to say lots are.
i am also going to say at least beccas babies will be treated with excellent care. we are probably going to just go back and forth now so i have said all i want to say.

magoo- i have read all those risks before when researching breeding but it is becca and her families choice at the end of the day and not much that is said will change their mind..so instead of for-shaming her and driving her away we should at least wish her luck and let her know we will be here to answer questions so she wont be put off asking for help..x


----------



## FlashyMagoo

*irishbunny wrote: *


> magoo- i have read all those risks before when researching breeding but it is becca and her families choice at the end of the day and not much that is said will change their mind..so instead of for-shaming her and driving her away we should at least wish her luck and let her know we will be here to answer questions so she wont be put off asking for help..x



I answered your question, that was all. That was what people had a problem with. No one has forshamed her, or driven her away, people have actually been very mature in what they have said and how they have said it (even me! Or, at least, I tried). I have offered Becca a lot of help with pregnancies and rehoming kits, how to do home visits, and also offered her all the info I use when I do RSPCA home visits, so there is no waythat what I saidwould put her off when I have put in a lot of effort to trying to help her. I have kept out of this thread and topic, but because you asked a question, I answered what people's problems were, that's all. 

Becca knows I only want good things for Fluffball, and she also knows that if she needs help, she can ask me because I've made that clear several times. No matter what she has done, I would always be happy to help, and have also made that clear to her too.

And yes, I took your comment very personally, becauseit sounded like it was specifically directed at meand you jumped to inaccurate conclusions about what I said.


----------



## irishbunny

i did not mean you were for-shaming i am talking about members in general..X


----------



## FlashyMagoo

*irishbunny wrote: *


> i did not mean you were for-shaming i am talking about members in general..X



 Ok. I do think people have coped very well with this though and been mature about it (talking about the whole situation). This is the sort of thing that generally comes back to bite you on the butt later, but hopefully this time it won't. 

Hopefully things will go ok for Fluffball and potential kits, whatever happens.


----------



## irishbunny

sorry for not being clear..i have a habit of doing that and people dont get what im saying..i thing people should just forget about the lying thing..becca was confused and not sure what to do..good luck anyways becca and dont be afraid to ask for help!..x


----------



## FlashyMagoo

No worries  It does happen with text, and given that I am someone who often reacts really badly to benign comments (hypersensitive), we probably just made a bad convo due to misunderstandings, so no worries, and definitely not all your fault


----------



## irishbunny

K good..at least we didnt make a big fight about nothing!


----------



## FlashyMagoo

And we even managed to sort it out in a friendly manner Go us!

Ahem, *stops hi-jacking thread*.


----------



## irishbunny

*hands thread back to becca* sorry bout that lol!


----------



## Sabine

*irishbunny wrote: *


> well her parents are behind her on this so i dont understand what everyones problem is..loads of breeders(some here included) keep tons of bunnies and keep their bunnies shoved
> in little cages, they never get to go out have a nibble around and binky in a run..at least her buns will have a great life and im sure becca would only sell/give her babies to the best of homes..good luck becca!..X


That's what I think too. More or less what I said in my rather lenghty post in "an unpopular view"


----------



## Becca

*FlashyMagoo wrote: *


> And we even managed to sort it out in a friendly manner* Go us!*
> 
> Ahem, *stops hi-jacking thread*.


LOL WELL DONE! And Thanks hehe!


----------



## irishbunny

*Sabine wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> well her parents are behind her on this so i dont understand what everyones problem is..loads of breeders(some here included) keep tons of bunnies and keep their bunnies shoved
> in little cages, they never get to go out have a nibble around and binky in a run..at least her buns will have a great life and im sure becca would only sell/give her babies to the best of homes..good luck becca!..X
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I think too. More or less what I said in my rather lenghty post in "an unpopular view"
Click to expand...

I think Sabine, that rabbits and breeding is just done in a total different way to US and it's difficult to understand eachother.


----------



## Becca

What do I have to look for if Fluffball has a stuck kit or if anything else has gone wrong?

My mum wants to know as i'm going to be at school so :?


----------



## BlueGiants

She should have all the babies in about 15-20 minutes, once she enters the nestbox. You probably won't see much, except her doing a lot of licking, looks like she is cleaning herself.

She should take the sack off each baby and eat it and the placenta. She'll lick the babies and clean them up. Don't expect her to feed them right away. (It could actually take up to 12 hours for her milk to come in and for her to feed them. They are FINE for the first 12-24 hours if she doesn't feed them right away. Do not try to suppliment, have patience.)

After she leaves the nestbox, just observe her. If everything went normal, she will spend some time cleaning herself up. She may eat a little (mine seem to prefer fresh hay). She may jump back in the box to check the kits. All normal behavior.

If she has a stuck kit, you will see her hunched over and uncomfortable. You know what she looks like when she isn't well. She may be pacing, she may be lying down in a funny position. You'll know. (You will need vet intervention at that point.) A few hours after she is done delivering, you should make sure she isn't bleeding. Check her vulva and make sure it's closed and clean. I also check the babies then too. Remove any babies that didn't make it... remove any placentas she didn't clean up, clean up any bloody bedding. Put any fur back on top of the kits to keep them warm.

She may be protective, have patience with her. Do what you have to do and put everything back. Give her a treat to distract her. And enjoy your babies.

I'd check the babies twice a day to make sure they are all thriving and growing.


----------



## jcl_24

I gather its not her due date just yet, but how is Fluffball Becca?

Jo xx


----------



## Becca

She's due on Thursday, Do I put the next box in tomorrow of Tuesday?

I also have noticed that her poops have got bigger and not as blacky-browny is this bad? Is this part of pregnancy or is it something else?


----------



## BlueGiants

Her poops can change as the pregnancy progresses. Nothing to worry about as long as she is eatting and drinking normal... and make sure she has lots of hay available. 

If she is due Thursday, I'd give her the nestbox tomorrow evening (Monday night).


----------



## Becca

Okay thanks, she is eating and drinking alright.


----------



## Flashy

When Sandy was pregnant several breeders here suggested that I give her one Rennies everyday from day 28 until she gave birth. That can stop a potentially fatal calcium deficiency, however, I don't know whether that is appropriate given we don't know if she is pregnant, and also for how long to do it after the due date (maybe to day 34?).

Any breeders got an opinion on whether it might be worth Becca doing that? I think Peg and Polly suggested that to me for Sandy.

 Just something else that could potentially help.

Also, given Fluffball is on the older side, what are people's opinions on raspberry leaves in this situation?


----------



## BlueGiants

Sorry, I don't know what Rennies are... Can I assume they are like our Tums? A calcium based antacid tablet? I don't see anything wrong with giving her a smallantacid tableta day until she kindles. She can if she wants to, I don't usually do it anddon't seethe need to, as long as the rabbit gets a well balanced pellet.

I've fed fresh Raspberry leave to does after they kindle. From what I read and was told, it promotes uterine contractions to help expel any leftover material and helped shrink the uterine horns back to normal. I'd hesitate giving them to her before she kindles.


----------



## Becca

So when the babies have been born (if there are any) shall I feed her some raspberry leaves?


----------



## BlueGiants

UGH! (Having trouble with the computer, Sorry for the double post). You can give her raspberry leaves if you want, from her due day until 3 days afterwards. Won't hurt and I'll bet she enjoys them.


----------



## Flashy

Yes, that is what Rennies are.  I just wondered whether or not it was relevant.

In terms of the raspberry leaves, someone along the way told me they strengthen the uterus (or else I misunderstood and that was not what they were saying at all-very possible), which is why I mentioned it because I figured she would need the strongest uterus possible to push them out. However, given that's not the case, it was an irrelevant point.


----------



## BlueGiants

Raspberry leaves do strengthen the uterus, but it can induce contractions. Not something you want to start too early. Especially if it isn't part of her regular diet. I've fed raspberry leave to does before they are bred.


----------



## Flashy

Thanks for clarifying that


----------



## Becca

Fluffball's never had raspberry leaves before :? When/If she's given birth shall I give her a little bit?

And I shall put the nest box in tonight (10th)


----------



## jcl_24

Glad she's doing fine Keep us posted Becca.

Jo xx


----------



## Becca

The nest box is in


----------



## BlueGiants

:biggrin2: Now you just need patience..... :waiting: 

(I have 3 girls due between tomorrow and Friday... I'm not good with the waiting either.)


----------



## paul2641

*Becca wrote: *


> The nest box is in


Are you nervess?


----------



## Becca

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> The nest box is in
> 
> 
> 
> Are you nervess?
Click to expand...

God yeah, I'm scared she's going to die


----------



## JadeIcing

*Becca wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> The nest box is in
> 
> 
> 
> Are you nervess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God yeah, I'm scared she's going to die
Click to expand...

You knew that was a risk from the begining. We are all praying if she is that everything will go smoothly.


----------



## Becca

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> The nest box is in
> 
> 
> 
> Are you nervess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God yeah, I'm scared she's going to die
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You knew that was a risk from the begining. We are all praying if she is that everything will go smoothly.
Click to expand...

I knew there was a chance but I didn't realise she was too old now its more likely :?


----------



## Flashy

*Becca wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> The nest box is in
> 
> 
> 
> Are you nervess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God yeah, I'm scared she's going to die
Click to expand...

This might sound mean, but I don't mean it that way. It's good you are nervous and aware of all the potential risks, and have taken on board the risks, because that means that you can be aware if things start to go wrong, giving her, and any possible kits, the best chance possible.


----------



## Becca

But I'm going to be inside, in bed  What do I do?


----------



## Flashy

I would suggest she needs regular checks, but the whole process is so quick when it goes right that and all of mine have gone during the morning, so it may happen while you are not asleep, it may happen in the evening, before you go to bed, or maybe before your parents go to bed. If it were me I would be checking her over the 30-31 day night (if that makes sense), so Wednesday night. Not so much that she gets unsettled, but enough for you to know she is doing ok. Also write down the emergency vets number somewhere visible so that if something happens you know where it is and what to do.


----------



## BlueGiants

You can check on her every few hours, but honestly, there is very little you can do for her at this point. Either everything goes well.... or it doesn't. 

You made the decision to breed her... whatever happens... happens. And you will deal with whatever the outcome. Let's hope it's a good one.


----------



## JadeIcing

Would your parents let her in just for the week?


----------



## Becca

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Would your parents let her in just for the week?


No mum's allergic :grumpy:


----------



## irishbunny

Gah! I hope everything goes well!, I would check her every 2 hours at least during the nights of the 30-31.


----------



## Becca

Then I would have to keep waking up in the middle of the night and will be too tired to do school properly, :grumpy: UGGG I wished I'd worked it out so it was on a weekend :shock:


----------



## irishbunny

Ya, but if you don't then something could go wrong, she could have the babies outside the nest and they would die or you could wake up to a dead Fluffball


----------



## Flashy

Sometimes we have to do things for others that aren't great for ourselves. If you won't do it, would your mum/dad? Could you share it between the three of you? tomorrow I'm havinhg two girls spayed and a buck neutered and will be getting up to check them regularly for the next three nights minimum. Sometimes doing that, is part of being a responsible rabbit owner.


----------



## BSAR

I have found that they usually give birth around 6-10 in the morning. But they can have them at ANY time. Usually its in the morning though. 

Oh and you won't hear her making any noises if you are watching her, rabbits don't make noise, if they did, predators would come and killl them and the young.


----------



## Becca

It's not that I don't want to do it, its that I might not be allowed :? I'd stay up ALL NIGHT with her if I could...


----------



## irishbunny

Has she started building a nest?


----------



## Becca

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Has she started building a nest?


Not yet


----------



## Flashy

If she is pregnant, she may not start to make a nest until her labour starts, so she may not make it beforehand (just a heads up for that).


----------



## irishbunny

Ya, she might even be preg anyway! How exactly did you breed them like just once? Or did you wait a few hours and breed again? Or something else?


----------



## Becca

I put them in the run and then Dippy got on and then he 'did stuff' then grunted and fell off then I scooped him up and took him out becuase he kept jumping not jumping but sort of jerking, I'm not sure how to explain it :?


----------



## paul2641

Ohh poor luck on you that your mother's alergic.


----------



## polly

*Becca wrote: *


> I put them in the run and then Dippy got on and then he 'did stuff' then grunted and fell off then I scooped him up and took him out becuase he kept jumping not jumping but sort of jerking, I'm not sure how to explain it :?



Yes thats how you know he did the deed 

as for times can be aby time my last litters were all born around 1.30 in morning I have also waited up till past 3 in the morning when Lucy was having problems giving birth. Bruce and I usually do it in shifts


----------



## irishbunny

Considering that you only bred he once an she's quite old (for breeding I mean) it's quite possible she's not preg, just have to wait and see!


----------



## TinysMom

*polly wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I put them in the run and then Dippy got on and then he 'did stuff' then grunted and fell off then I scooped him up and took him out becuase he kept jumping not jumping but sort of jerking, I'm not sure how to explain it :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes thats how you know he did the deed
> 
> as for times can be aby time my last litters were all born around 1.30 in morning I have also waited up till past 3 in the morning when Lucy was having problems giving birth. Bruce and I usually do it in shifts
Click to expand...

Becca,

Have you checked to see if she feels any fatter or if you can see any movement on her sides? Usually - but not always - my lionhead does are a bit fatter and they act different near the end of their pregnancy. 

For example - they tend to lay differently - its hard to explain and I don't have a photo of it - but its like they can't get comfortable and they lay...not on their side - but they're all spread out with their legs behind them sometimes...trying to figure out how to get comfortable.

I've had rabbits born anywhere from 11 am - noon and at 7:30 pm....some at 3 am and others at 6 am. Of all the litters I've had - the majority probably had them around 3 am - 5 am but its been amazing. Miss Bea once started nesting at about 3:10 pm - and at 3:45 - after having given me dirty looks as if it was MY fault she didn't nest early enough - she had her babies. I especially remember one litter because Summer had them around 11 am one morning and she had a litter of four. The next day - I checked on them right before Art & I went out to lunch...the four were still healthy. When we came back from lunch - I decided to check on them again...and there was a fifth baby in the nest. So she'd had four one day at around 11 am and then the next day - around 11 am to noonish - she had another one.

I figured out once that I had over 75 litters...and honestly...there were so many differences. I think about 5 times - maybe more - I had a mama have another baby up to 24 hours after the first bunch were born. 

I say all this to say...."expect the unexpected"...:biggrin2:


----------



## paul2641

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *polly wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I put them in the run and then Dippy got on and then he 'did stuff' then grunted and fell off then I scooped him up and took him out becuase he kept jumping not jumping but sort of jerking, I'm not sure how to explain it :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes thats how you know he did the deed
> 
> as for times can be aby time my last litters were all born around 1.30 in morning I have also waited up till past 3 in the morning when Lucy was having problems giving birth. Bruce and I usually do it in shifts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Becca,
> 
> Have you checked to see if she feels any fatter or if you can see any movement on her sides? Usually - but not always - my lionhead does are a bit fatter and they act different near the end of their pregnancy.
> 
> For example - they tend to lay differently - its hard to explain and I don't have a photo of it - but its like they can't get comfortable and they lay...not on their side - but they're all spread out with their legs behind them sometimes...trying to figure out how to get comfortable.
> 
> I've had rabbits born anywhere from 11 am - noon and at 7:30 pm....some at 3 am and others at 6 am. Of all the litters I've had - the majority probably had them around 3 am - 5 am but its been amazing. Miss Bea once started nesting at about 3:10 pm - and at 3:45 - after having given me dirty looks as if it was MY fault she didn't nest early enough - she had her babies. I especially remember one litter because Summer had them around 11 am one morning and she had a litter of four. The next day - I checked on them right before Art & I went out to lunch...the four were still healthy. When we came back from lunch - I decided to check on them again...and there was a fifth baby in the nest. So she'd had four one day at around 11 am and then the next day - around 11 am to noonish - she had another one.
> 
> I figured out once that I had over 75 litters...and honestly...there were so many differences. I think about 5 times - maybe more - I had a mama have another baby up to 24 hours after the first bunch were born.
> 
> I say all this to say...."expect the unexpected"...:biggrin2:
Click to expand...

Mine always lays the way you describe I have only had her2 weeks.


----------



## polly

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *polly wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I put them in the run and then Dippy got on and then he 'did stuff' then grunted and fell off then I scooped him up and took him out becuase he kept jumping not jumping but sort of jerking, I'm not sure how to explain it :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes thats how you know he did the deed
> 
> as for times can be aby time my last litters were all born around 1.30 in morning I have also waited up till past 3 in the morning when Lucy was having problems giving birth. Bruce and I usually do it in shifts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Becca,
> 
> Have you checked to see if she feels any fatter or if you can see any movement on her sides? Usually - but not always - my lionhead does are a bit fatter and they act different near the end of their pregnancy.
> 
> For example - they tend to lay differently - its hard to explain and I don't have a photo of it - but its like they can't get comfortable and they lay...not on their side - but they're all spread out with their legs behind them sometimes...trying to figure out how to get comfortable.
> 
> I've had rabbits born anywhere from 11 am - noon and at 7:30 pm....some at 3 am and others at 6 am. Of all the litters I've had - the majority probably had them around 3 am - 5 am but its been amazing. Miss Bea once started nesting at about 3:10 pm - and at 3:45 - after having given me dirty looks as if it was MY fault she didn't nest early enough - she had her babies. I especially remember one litter because Summer had them around 11 am one morning and she had a litter of four. The next day - I checked on them right before Art & I went out to lunch...the four were still healthy. When we came back from lunch - I decided to check on them again...and there was a fifth baby in the nest. So she'd had four one day at around 11 am and then the next day - around 11 am to noonish - she had another one.
> 
> I figured out once that I had over 75 litters...and honestly...there were so many differences. I think about 5 times - maybe more - I had a mama have another baby up to 24 hours after the first bunch were born.
> 
> I say all this to say...."expect the unexpected"...:biggrin2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine always lays the way you describe I have only had her2 weeks.
Click to expand...


No its different I know exactly what you mean Peg. Its hard to describe but you can see they are bigger and they are trying to get comfy.

as for mating them just once there is a chance she may not have taken guess we dont have much longer to wait and see 


PS sorry Paul 2641 i added onto your post instead of quoting I just edited it to take it out and put in in a new post instead!


----------



## paul2641

*polly wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *polly wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I put them in the run and then Dippy got on and then he 'did stuff' then grunted and fell off then I scooped him up and took him out becuase he kept jumping not jumping but sort of jerking, I'm not sure how to explain it :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes thats how you know he did the deed
> 
> as for times can be aby time my last litters were all born around 1.30 in morning I have also waited up till past 3 in the morning when Lucy was having problems giving birth. Bruce and I usually do it in shifts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Becca,
> 
> Have you checked to see if she feels any fatter or if you can see any movement on her sides? Usually - but not always - my lionhead does are a bit fatter and they act different near the end of their pregnancy.
> 
> For example - they tend to lay differently - its hard to explain and I don't have a photo of it - but its like they can't get comfortable and they lay...not on their side - but they're all spread out with their legs behind them sometimes...trying to figure out how to get comfortable.
> 
> I've had rabbits born anywhere from 11 am - noon and at 7:30 pm....some at 3 am and others at 6 am. Of all the litters I've had - the majority probably had them around 3 am - 5 am but its been amazing. Miss Bea once started nesting at about 3:10 pm - and at 3:45 - after having given me dirty looks as if it was MY fault she didn't nest early enough - she had her babies. I especially remember one litter because Summer had them around 11 am one morning and she had a litter of four. The next day - I checked on them right before Art & I went out to lunch...the four were still healthy. When we came back from lunch - I decided to check on them again...and there was a fifth baby in the nest. So she'd had four one day at around 11 am and then the next day - around 11 am to noonish - she had another one.
> 
> I figured out once that I had over 75 litters...and honestly...there were so many differences. I think about 5 times - maybe more - I had a mama have another baby up to 24 hours after the first bunch were born.
> 
> I say all this to say...."expect the unexpected"...:biggrin2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine always lays the way you describe I have only had her2 weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No its different I know exactly what you mean Peg. Its hard to describe but you can see they are bigger and they are trying to get comfy.
> 
> as for mating them just once there is a chance she may not have taken guess we dont have much longer to wait and see
> 
> 
> PS sorry Paul 2641 i added onto your post instead of quoting I just edited it to take it out and put in in a new post instead!
Click to expand...

Sorry wear is it?


----------



## polly

i fixedit so it was in its own post not yours!!


----------



## Flashy

*polly wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *polly wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I put them in the run and then Dippy got on and then he 'did stuff' then grunted and fell off then I scooped him up and took him out becuase he kept jumping not jumping but sort of jerking, I'm not sure how to explain it :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes thats how you know he did the deed
> 
> as for times can be aby time my last litters were all born around 1.30 in morning I have also waited up till past 3 in the morning when Lucy was having problems giving birth. Bruce and I usually do it in shifts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Becca,
> 
> Have you checked to see if she feels any fatter or if you can see any movement on her sides? Usually - but not always - my lionhead does are a bit fatter and they act different near the end of their pregnancy.
> 
> For example - they tend to lay differently - its hard to explain and I don't have a photo of it - but its like they can't get comfortable and they lay...not on their side - but they're all spread out with their legs behind them sometimes...trying to figure out how to get comfortable.
> 
> I've had rabbits born anywhere from 11 am - noon and at 7:30 pm....some at 3 am and others at 6 am. Of all the litters I've had - the majority probably had them around 3 am - 5 am but its been amazing. Miss Bea once started nesting at about 3:10 pm - and at 3:45 - after having given me dirty looks as if it was MY fault she didn't nest early enough - she had her babies. I especially remember one litter because Summer had them around 11 am one morning and she had a litter of four. The next day - I checked on them right before Art & I went out to lunch...the four were still healthy. When we came back from lunch - I decided to check on them again...and there was a fifth baby in the nest. So she'd had four one day at around 11 am and then the next day - around 11 am to noonish - she had another one.
> 
> I figured out once that I had over 75 litters...and honestly...there were so many differences. I think about 5 times - maybe more - I had a mama have another baby up to 24 hours after the first bunch were born.
> 
> I say all this to say...."expect the unexpected"...:biggrin2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine always lays the way you describe I have only had her2 weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No its different I know exactly what you mean Peg. Its hard to describe but you can see they are bigger and they are trying to get comfy.
> 
> as for mating them just once there is a chance she may not have taken guess we dont have much longer to wait and see
> 
> 
> PS sorry Paul 2641 i added onto your post instead of quoting I just edited it to take it out and put in in a new post instead!
Click to expand...

Sandy was the same. She always looked uncomfy (not surprising, she was carrying a large army), and she seemed to try to lay with her feet under her but a bit on either side. Sweep did it too when he had his lump and I took a pic of that, but can't show because my laptop has gone for repair, but yes, its very noticeable.


----------



## Becca

Thanks for all the replys guys, I don't really see her laying down becuase whenever we go in she's hiding in her other bit and then comes out to see us so I'm not sure, I will try and have a look though


----------



## paul2641

*Becca wrote: *


> Thanks for all the replys guys, I don't really see her laying down becuase whenever we go in she's hiding in her other bit and then comes out to see us so I'm not sure, I will try and have a look though


Best of luck.


----------



## Becca

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the replys guys, I don't really see her laying down becuase whenever we go in she's hiding in her other bit and then comes out to see us so I'm not sure, I will try and have a look though
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck.
Click to expand...

Thank you :stork:


----------



## LadyBug

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> The nest box is in
> 
> 
> 
> Are you nervess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God yeah, I'm scared she's going to die
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You knew that was a risk from the begining. We are all praying if she is that everything will go smoothly.
Click to expand...

:hug:


----------



## paul2641

*Becca wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the replys guys, I don't really see her laying down becuase whenever we go in she's hiding in her other bit and then comes out to see us so I'm not sure, I will try and have a look though
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :stork:
Click to expand...

How many days is it now?


----------



## Dublinperky

I believe she said the due date is Thursday! Best of luck!

Aly!


----------



## jcl_24

Any nest building going on Becca?

Hope all is calm and well 

Jo xx


----------



## Becca

No nest building yet, but because mum has been checking on her ever couple of hours while I'm at school she texted me earlier and said Fluffball was laying in her nest box. I wish I could of seen it to determine if it was just a normal bunny flop or a get these babies outta me flop!

I'm just going to check on her now, and also she is coming in on Thursday and Friday night woop!


----------



## Flashy

They don't have babies lying down I don't think, so she was probably just comfy.

I wouldn't suggest bringing her in as being a good thing to do. If you bring her in, you'll need to keepher in solidly for a fairly long amount of time so as not to stress her out, not to harm the babies (with the change in temp), not to harm her with the change in temp. If you bring her in and have her inside, that's great, but don't mix and match with outside and inside.She (and possibly they), need consistency.


----------



## Becca

Yeah but about the lying down thing I thought you were saying they sometimes lay funny if their pregnant??

And if she came inside she would go in the conservetory which is a cool room - Just a little warmer than outside.


----------



## BlueGiants

I agree with Flashy. The changes in temperature could stress her out. And if you do bring her in, you may have to leave her and the babies in until the weather warms up (next spring). Do you have some place cooler than the house, but a little warmer than outside? Maybe a garage or enclosed porch that you can put her in? 

The heat of the house could cause her to start a moult. And the babies won't grow as dense a coat if kept in the house.


----------



## BlueGiants

OOPS Sorry, good thing you have the conservatory... 

Yes, they lay funny while pregnant... but don't kindle (deliver) laying down. They sit up and curl their body over their hips.


----------



## Becca

Okay I will have to leave her outside then:?

I was just worried in case she gets a stuck kit and I won't be there to save her :grumpy:


----------



## Flashy

Ah right, yeh, sorry, didn't enitrely understand what you meant.

If you bring her in, then you need to keep her there and not put her back. Whilst it may be cool, it still won't be as cold as outside, plus to be a mother she needs to feel safe and secure or else she won't raise them successfully (if they are there) and moving her around left right and centre won't help her feel secure.


----------



## Becca

Don't worry LOL

But she's in the shed outside at the moment so it's sorta the same temp I think, I'll have to have a look.

I really hope she can come in


----------



## TinysMom

I would not be switching her around if you're waiting for her to have her babies - or even once she has them.

Does are very territorial -she'll get her cage and nest just the way she wants it - then to move her - I don't know. I don't think its wise.

If she's used to the temperature where she lives now...I'd leave her there. If you need to - bring the babies in the house (I'm sorta iffy about that though)...

Then again - I don't live there to know what the temps are..


----------



## Flashy

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Then again - I don't live there to know what the temps are..


The temps are cold, but not horrific. Not below freezing really, the worst part is the wind at the mo, and with Fluffball in a shed she is sheltered from that. This is only slightly later than Sky and Moon were born (they were October babies) and the weather was worse for them, and they did fine. If there is plenty of hay, and hopefully not just one baby, then they should be ok as long as they are in the nest. I think Polly sometimes attaches a hot water bottle under the hutch (like under the floor) to provide some mild heat under the nest if its really bad. That's what I would say in terms of the temp in regards to the babies.


----------



## BlueGiants

If the temperatures are not below freezing and the nestbox is out of the wind and well protected with hay and straw, I'd say leave her outside. Yes, you risk not being there when she kindles, but it will be a lot less stressful on her to be in her own hutch. Moving her might stress her to the point of hurting or killing the babies if something scares or spooks her (especially in anunfamiliar territory).

Right now, I think you need to think of what's best for Fluffball.


----------



## Happi Bun

I suggest having a back up Rabbit savvy vet ready just in case something goes wrong with your regular rabbit vet. Stranger things have happened. Be sure they can take after hours emergencies too.

:goodluck


----------



## Becca

What if something bad happens then?


----------



## Flashy

Unless you were going to sleep in the conservatory with her, then it's no different than her being in there, it just means popping outside to check on her. If she is in her usual place then she is less likely to scatter kits or anything because she will feel safe, so theoretically, less should potentially go wrong if you leave her where she is.


----------



## paul2641

*Becca wrote: *


> What if something bad happens then?


I think that you should leave them outside. But It's up to you if you want to risk her getting skittish and throwing the kit around and most likely them dieing. So maybe leave them out side instead of putting yourself first in a way.


----------



## Becca

I'm going to ask mum if we can do shifts - not sure if she will let me though as she won't want me outside in the middle of the night and cuz it's school. Butt I am going to try and persuade her.


----------



## Becca

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> What if something bad happens then?
> 
> 
> 
> I think that you should leave them outside. But It's up to you if you want to risk her getting skittish and throwing the kit around and most likely them dieing. So maybe leave them out side* instead of putting yourself first in a wa*y.
Click to expand...

how am i putting myself first?


----------



## BlueGiants

By bringing her inside, it makes it easier for you to check on her and watch her, even though it will stress her more. . But leaving her outside makes her more comfortable, just makes it harder on you to check on her.


----------



## paul2641

*Becca wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> What if something bad happens then?
> 
> 
> 
> I think that you should leave them outside. But It's up to you if you want to risk her getting skittish and throwing the kit around and most likely them dieing. So maybe leave them out side* instead of putting yourself first in a wa*y.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how am i putting myself first?
Click to expand...

By persisting on keepingher insidewhen the *breeders *have said keep herwere she is used to? witch is the outside.


----------



## Becca

No the reason I wanted to bring her in was so that I ACTUALLY COULD CHECK ON HER if she's outside its more likely I won't be allowed :grumpy:


----------



## Becca

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> What if something bad happens then?
> 
> 
> 
> I think that you should leave them outside. But It's up to you if you want to risk her getting skittish and throwing the kit around and most likely them dieing. So maybe leave them out side* instead of putting yourself first in a wa*y.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how am i putting myself first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By persisting on keepingher insidewhen the *breeders *have said keep herwere she is used to? witch is the outside.
Click to expand...

I'm not persisting for godness heavens .
I'm just asking why and now I've stopped asking actually :grumpy:

I'm trying to persuade mum to let me go outside to check on her now so.


----------



## paul2641

*Becca wrote: *


> No the reason I wanted to bring her in was so that I ACTUALLY COULD CHECK ON HER if she's outside its more likely I won't be allowed :grumpy:


I'm not trying to be mean but if she is were she is comfortable there is less chance of her getting into any trouble I think I'm right and you won't need to check. But bringing her in your only going to stress her and cause problems. But I'm sure you will do what you want anyway:biggrin2:. I just hope everything turns out for the best.


----------



## Becca

MUM SAID SHE EITHER COMES IN OR NOTHING.
IM NOT ALLOWED TO GO OUT 

EMILYS ON AT ME SAYING SHES GONNA DIE ISNT SHE 

MUMS SHOUTING AT ME FOR GODS SAKE WHAT DO I DO?


----------



## Becca

*paul2641 wrote:*


> But I'm sure you will do what you want anyway:biggrin2:.


THAT WAS UNESSCERRYY :grumpy::grumpy:


ARGGGGH


----------



## Happi Bun

Ok... I think both of you need to take a step back from the computer and take some deep breaths. 

Becca- 
Just to clarify... your mom said you cant check on her at all outside?


----------



## paul2641

*Becca wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm sure you will do what you want anyway:biggrin2:.
> 
> 
> 
> THAT WAS UNESSCERRYY :grumpy::grumpy:
> 
> 
> ARGGGGH
Click to expand...

I'm not trying to say I'm any expert but I'm going on what the majority of the users that have replyed, and that is leave her were she's comfortable and that is outside. There prob won't be any problems if you leave her in peace. Any animal that is looked at during pregnancy will get stressed even humens do it. So maybe ask your father to pop in every so often?


----------



## Becca

Yeah Erika she said I can't go out becuase I have school.


----------



## BlueGiants

Stay calm Becca. (And I'd do as your mum says. I can understand why she doesn't want you running outside all night long.)

Fluffball should stay outside to keep her calm and comfortable. And you will have to check her before you go to bed and as soon as you get up in the morning. If anything happens during the night, Fluffball will have to rely on her instincts to care for the babies. 

(This is not what you'd like, but these are things to think of before making the decision to put them together.)


----------



## Becca

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *paul2641 wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm sure you will do what you want anyway:biggrin2:.
> 
> 
> 
> THAT WAS UNESSCERRYY :grumpy::grumpy:
> 
> 
> ARGGGGH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not trying to say I'm any expert but I'm going on what the majority of the users that have replyed, and that is leave her were she's comfortable and that is outside. There prob won't be any problems if you leave her in peace. Any animal that is looked at during pregnancy will get stressed even humens do it. So maybe ask your father to pop in every so often?
Click to expand...

Dads not going to care, he's not going to know what to look for if somethings going wrong.


----------



## Flashy

It's a shame you didn't plan ahead because if you had moved her when you gave her her litter box she would have been settled by the time her due date came, and so this wouldn't be an issue. Not that that's relevant now, but youve said on another occassion about planning ahead.

Could you maybe bring your mum onto this thread and show her what we have said and why?


----------



## Becca

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Stay calm Becca. (And I'd do as your mum says. I can understand why she doesn't want you running outside all night long.)
> 
> Fluffball should stay outside to keep her calm and comfortable. And you will have to check her before you go to bed and as soon as you get up in the morning. If anything happens during the night, Fluffball will have to rely on her instincts to care for the babies.
> 
> (This is not what you'd like, but these are things to think of before making the decision to put them together.)


But when I put them together I didn't know that 11 months was too old so I didn't realise there was more chance of something going wrong and Ali or Tracy can't remember who said that she will probably have something wrong then she will die. and I won't know


----------



## Becca

*Flashy wrote: *


> It's a shame you didn't plan ahead because if you had moved her when you gave her her litter box she would have been settled by the time her due date came, and so this wouldn't be an issue. Not that that's relevant now, but youve said on another occassion about planning ahead.
> 
> Could you maybe bring your mum onto this thread and show her what we have said and why?


She said she's read the thread but I'm not allowed out :grumpy::shock:


----------



## paul2641

*Becca wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *paul2641 wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm sure you will do what you want anyway:biggrin2:.
> 
> 
> 
> THAT WAS UNESSCERRYY :grumpy::grumpy:
> 
> 
> ARGGGGH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not trying to say I'm any expert but I'm going on what the majority of the users that have replyed, and that is leave her were she's comfortable and that is outside. There prob won't be any problems if you leave her in peace. Any animal that is looked at during pregnancy will get stressed even humens do it. So maybe ask your father to pop in every so often?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dads not going to care, he's not going to know what to look for if somethings going wrong.
Click to expand...

O.K. becca Bluegaints just said leave them out side and trust her instincts and he knows alot about breeding so if you don't want to trust me trust him? And it does seem a bit selfish to put her into an uncomfortable position. I'm not trying to be mean I want you to end up with all the kit living for years instead of dieing because the mother became to stressful because she was *MOVED.*


----------



## Becca

By the way the conservatory is freeezzzzing so maybe tomorrow morning I could meausre the temp outside then in the conservatory and see the difference.

Then if its very close maybe I could bring her in because then I could sleep in with her and make sure she's okay...


----------



## Flashy

It's understandable she doesn't want you going outside. I agree with Cathy about checking her right before you go to bed (maybe your parents might check her before they go to bed?) and when you get up in the morning.

I didn't say she would likely die, what I said was that she was at high risk of complications and one of those could be death (but not necessarily). You did know her age was too old before you bred her, although you may not taken it in, it was said though; I'm sure I did read it in one of your threads somewhere, at some point.


----------



## paul2641

*Becca wrote: *


> By the way the conservatory is freeezzzzing so maybe tomorrow morning I could meausre the temp outside then in the conservatory and see the difference.
> 
> Then if its very close maybe I could bring her in because then I could sleep in with her and make sure she's okay...



I would think it's not just got to do with the tempurture it would also be that she isn't used to *ANYTHING* that well. It just seems like you *will do what you want*. But I leave it on your head.


----------



## Flashy

*paul2641 wrote: *


> .
> O.K. becca Bluegaints just said leave them out side and trust her instincts and he knows alot about breeding so if you don't want to trust me trust him?



Bluegiants is a lovely lady, not a guy 

Becca, it's not just about temp, infact, that's the lesser issue here, the main issue is the risk to the kits if she has them and feels unsettled. Maybe take a step back and reread all the replies about this issue and what they have said.


----------



## Becca

DAD HAS JUST MADE ME CRY HE SAID THE RABBIT STAYS OUTSIDE AND YOU ARE SLEEPING IN YOUR BED.


I HATE HIM I HATE HIM STUPID IDITOIC MAN ERRRRGRGHWEBJRGHAWJ


----------



## BlueGiants

Fluffball has an excellent chance of coming through this just fine. Unfortunately, we have all seen or heard the stories of what can go wrong. We are all hoping and praying that nothing will go wrong with your girl. 

What's done is done. Too late to panic about it now. Just be prepared. You have her set up with the nestbox, you have the vets number to ring him up if there is a problem. So now, it's up to Fluffball. As long as she puts them in the nestbox... all will be well.


----------



## paul2641

*Becca wrote: *


> DAD HAS JUST MADE ME CRY HE SAID THE RABBIT STAYS OUTSIDE AND YOU ARE SLEEPING IN YOUR BED.
> 
> 
> I HATE HIM I HATE HIM STUPID IDITOIC MAN ERRRRGRGHWEBJRGHAWJ


Actually I'm happy to hear that least your dad is doing something right he may not know it but it will be better in the long run.


----------



## Becca

By the way if I never come on here again its becuase Fluffball has died and I wouldn;t be able to face you becuase it is all my fault.


----------



## paul2641

*Flashy wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> .
> O.K. becca Bluegaints just said leave them out side and trust her instincts and he knows alot about breeding so if you don't want to trust me trust him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluegiants is a lovely lady, not a guy
> 
> Becca, it's not just about temp, infact, that's the lesser issue here, the main issue is the risk to the kits if she has them and feels unsettled. Maybe take a step back and reread all the replies about this issue and what they have said.
Click to expand...

Ohh sorry I'm just not used to everyone SORRY!


----------



## Flashy

*Becca wrote: *


> DAD HAS JUST MADE ME CRY HE SAID THE RABBIT STAYS OUTSIDE AND YOU ARE SLEEPING IN YOUR BED.
> 
> 
> I HATE HIM I HATE HIM STUPID IDITOIC MAN ERRRRGRGHWEBJRGHAWJ



He's actually said the best thing for your bun, so you should be glad about that  All we all want is what is in Fluffball's best interests, and staying outside is in her best interests. I know that is hard for you when you want her in, but she needs to be out.

Take some deep breaths, and try to calm down. Panicking won't make things ok, it will just make you feel far worse than you do right now.

If she has babies, hopefully she will know what to do with them


----------



## Becca

By the way if I never come on here again its becuase Fluffball has died and I wouldn;t be able to face you becuase it is all my fault.


----------



## paul2641

*Becca wrote: *


> By the way if I never come on here again its becuase Fluffball has died and I wouldn;t be able to face you becuase it is all my fault.


CALM down becca don't take it out of porpurtion calm it.


----------



## Becca

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> By the way if I never come on here again its becuase Fluffball has died and I wouldn;t be able to face you becuase it is all my fault.
> 
> 
> 
> CALM down becca don't take it out of porpurtion calm it.
Click to expand...

I can't I can't I can't I can't *****ing blimmin arrrgghhhh :grumpy:


----------



## Flashy

*Becca wrote: *


> By the way if I never come on here again its becuase Fluffball has died and I wouldn;t be able to face you becuase it is all my fault.



Hopefully Fluffball won't die, but remember we all make mistakes. You know I made two severe mistakes and lost two does doing what you have done (part of the reason I am so clear about what I say and why). Dippy and Benjamin will need you to belong to somewhere like this so that you can keep learning. It will be hard to come back, but we will support you if you need us to or want us to. 

Fingers crossed though, all will be well


----------



## Becca

*Flashy wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> By the way if I never come on here again its becuase Fluffball has died and I wouldn;t be able to face you becuase it is all my fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Fluffball won't die, but remember we all make mistakes. You know I made two severe mistakes and lost two does doing what you have done (part of the reason I am so clear about what I say and why). Dippy and Benjamin will need you to belong to somewhere like this so that you can keep learning. It will be hard to come back, but we will support you if you need us to or want us to.
> 
> Fingers crossed though, all will be well
Click to expand...

:cry1: :cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1:


----------



## paul2641

*Becca wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> By the way if I never come on here again its becuase Fluffball has died and I wouldn;t be able to face you becuase it is all my fault.
> 
> 
> 
> CALM down becca don't take it out of porpurtion calm it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't I can't I can't I can't *****ing blimmin arrrgghhhh :grumpy:
Click to expand...

It's really for your needs to keep them in becca but she will be fine outside so don't worry. I know you only care about fluffball but it is also a bit selfish.


----------



## BlueGiants

No, you can certainly come back, no matter what the outcome.... cause you will have learned a lot and can help teach others. Now is a good time to calm down, take a deep breath and do whatHAS to be done, instead of what YOU want to do. It's a sign of maturity.


----------



## Becca

Mum has said she will sleep downstairs with Fluffball in the conservatory and wake up every hour and check on her.


----------



## paul2641

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> No, you can certainly come back, no matter what the outcome.... cause you will have learned a lot and can help teach others. Now is a good time to calm down, take a deep breath and do whatHAS to be done, instead of what YOU want to do. It's a sign of maturity.


Listen becca. Is that you in the photo BlueGiants? Just to clear things up.


----------



## Flashy

That actually makes me sad. Becca, whats the point in asking for advice and then ignoring it and doing what you want to do regardless?


----------



## paul2641

*Becca wrote: *


> Mum has said she will sleep downstairs with Fluffball in the conservatory and wake up every hour and check on her.


O.K. this just proves you doing what you want and not really caring for the rabbit. Because you should listen to BlueGiants and keep her outside. Sorry but harsh is the only way now.


----------



## paul2641

*Flashy wrote: *


> That actually makes me sad. Becca, whats the point in asking for advice and then ignoring it and doing what you want to do regardless?


I totally a agree.


----------



## BlueGiants

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *BlueGiants wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> No, you can certainly come back, no matter what the outcome.... cause you will have learned a lot and can help teach others. Now is a good time to calm down, take a deep breath and do whatHAS to be done, instead of what YOU want to do. It's a sign of maturity.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen becca. Is that you in the photo BlueGiants? Just to clear things up.
Click to expand...

(LOL! It's me)


----------



## Becca

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Mum has said she will sleep downstairs with Fluffball in the conservatory and wake up every hour and check on her.
> 
> 
> 
> O.K. this just proves you doing what you want and not really caring for the rabbit. Because you should listen to BlueGiants and keep her outside. Sorry but harsh is the only way now.
Click to expand...


WELL WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO DO MY SISTER IS CRYING FOR GOODNESS SAKE I'M NOT IGNORING IT DO YOU THINK IF I WAS IGNORING IT WHYWOULD BE POSTING ON HERE HEY?

OF COURSE I B**** CARE ABOUT FLUFFBALL WHAT AM I SUPPPOSED TO DO, LEAVE HER OUT THERE TO DIE??? HEY?



LEAVE HER SO MY SISTER GOES TO FEED HER THE NEXT MORNING AND SHE'S LAYING THEIR DEAD WITH DEAD BABIES?


----------



## BlueGiants

OK, Becca. You got your way... your mom is doing exactly what you want. (My sympathy to your dear mum!)

I hope Fluffball is calm and steady enough to handle the change in environment so close to kindling. Some rabbits do... some don't. So we'll see. 

If Fluffball decides to kill her kits, you won't see it. You won't know anything is happening until it's over. 

If Fluffball has a stuck kit, you won't know for probably an hour or so. But eventually, it will become apparent. And you'll probably have to wait for the vet to open before you can call him anyway. (Or if you have an all-night veterinary, it will cost your mum and dad a fortune!)


----------



## Flashy

Becca, take some deep breaths for me, in for 4, hold for 2 and out for 5. Keep doing that, counting slowly.

All we have tried to do is advise what would be best for Fluffball. You have the knowledge now, and it's up to you what you do with it. All we have tried to do is help, so please don't be rude to those of us who have tried, we just wanted what was best for Fluffball.


----------



## paul2641

*Becca wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Mum has said she will sleep downstairs with Fluffball in the conservatory and wake up every hour and check on her.
> 
> 
> 
> O.K. this just proves you doing what you want and not really caring for the rabbit. Because you should listen to BlueGiants and keep her outside. Sorry but harsh is the only way now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WELL WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO DO MY SISTER IS CRYING FOR GOODNESS SAKE I'M NOT IGNORING IT DO YOU THINK IF I WAS IGNORING IT WHYWOULD BE POSTING ON HERE HEY?
> 
> OF COURSE I B**** CARE ABOUT FLUFFBALL WHAT AM I SUPPPOSED TO DO, LEAVE HER OUT THERE TO DIE??? HEY?
> 
> 
> 
> LEAVE HER SO MY SISTER GOES TO FEED HER THE NEXT MORNING AND SHE'S LAYING THEIR DEAD WITH DEAD BABIES?
Click to expand...

Well ov you don't really care it's your selfish needs going first.


----------



## Sabine

Just to put things into perspective: my doe Coco had two litters under the shed without me even noticing. Al though things can go wrong it's not the norm. Animals (and humans) know how to birth instinctively. Fluffball is probably best off left were she s used to be and Becca, just calm down, it's going to be fine. Fluffball will know what to do. It's best not to get to agitated. try thinking of names for the baby bunnies to distract yourself. Check her before you go to bed, amybe your parents can look in on her before they go to bed and than check her firsat thing in the morning. That's the best you can do. It's going to be fine


----------



## Becca

fluffballs staying outside mums staying in bed okay?

see i do care i'm making my sis cry her eyes out and worry her bum off for this . but whatever


----------



## paul2641

*Becca wrote: *


> fluffballs staying outside mums staying in bed okay?
> 
> see i do care i'm making my sis cry her eyes out and worry her bum off for this . but whatever


O.K. thank you for seeing reason.


----------



## polly

ok first off stressign will not help fluffball. Leave her outside and ask your mum to maybe give her a couple of checks. bear in mind here that we are still not 100% clear she is pregnant. She is probably already wondering what is going on and she really doesnt need any extra stress if she is pregnant.

Becca take some deep breaths leave her where she is running in and out in your jammies all night will just stress her out and probably more so if your mum is doing it. If possible ask your mum to check her around 10.30pm if she hasnt made any nests then leave her till early morning and recheck then (earlier is better say 6 am ) and see how she is doing then.

If you stress you will pass that stress on to others and your animals ok so just try and relax. there is always a good chance she will be fine. I will also agree with Cathy! Life is all about experiences be it good bad or indifferent. SO sayign you wont come back on if anything happened is silly you are then one of teh best advocates as to why mating bunnies is not all easy fluffy babies. BUT again that may well not happen.


----------



## Becca

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> fluffballs staying outside mums staying in bed okay?
> 
> see i do care i'm making my sis cry her eyes out and worry her bum off for this . but whatever
> 
> 
> 
> O.K. thank you for seeing reason.
Click to expand...

but u cannot cal me selfish tht is not fair


----------



## paul2641

*Becca wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> fluffballs staying outside mums staying in bed okay?
> 
> see i do care i'm making my sis cry her eyes out and worry her bum off for this . but whatever
> 
> 
> 
> O.K. thank you for seeing reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but u cannot cal me selfish tht is not fair
Click to expand...

Your not being selfish anymore you were awhile ago.


----------



## Flashy

Becca, you calmer now? Just wanted to check you were ok


----------



## Sabine

*Becca wrote: *


> fluffballs staying outside mums staying in bed okay?
> 
> see i do care i'm making my sis cry her eyes out and worry her bum off for this . but whatever


Maybe try and calm down your little sister too. Be the older mature one, There's very little you can do for Fluffball right now but let nature take it's course


----------



## Happi Bun

Becca can't post because RO is not loading properly. She wants everyone to know that she has calmed down for a bit now and thanks for all your help.


----------



## BSAR

Becca isn't the conservatory where your rabbits are? If you said your mum was sleeping there than wouldn't Fluffball be outside in the shed?



Praying that everything goes well and that you have a great litter of babies.


----------



## Flashy

How is life in the Becca household this morning?


----------



## Becca

*Flashy wrote: *


> How is life in the Becca household this morning?


YAY I can post again - it was well annoying last night.

I was just praying that when I went out this morning Fluffball would be sitting there grooming a pretty litter of babies but no. No babies yet.

She is looking rather podgy though - today is her due date. Mum's checking on her every hour.

I have to go to school now.

Byeeee x


----------



## Flashy

Thanks forthe update. Have a good day at school.

x


----------



## Becca

Thanks, I'm just going to check on her.


----------



## Becca

Does anyone have any pictures of a pregnant doe's poops? So I can compare Fluffballs because they are bigger than usual and I'm not sure if its becuase she's pregnant (If so then its a way of determining that she is pregnant)


----------



## BlueGiants

:waiting: ANYTHING YET????


----------



## BlueGiants

It's not a good way to tell if she is pregnant... Sometimes they get bigger because they are preggers... sometimes they get bigger just because they ate a lot of hay...


----------



## Becca

Oh I was just wondering LOL!

I don't think she has been eating that much hay.....
Hang on I'll ask Em...

Me: Emily has Fluffball been eating more hay?
Emily: I Dunno
Me: Well thats stupid
Emily: Shut up
Me: When was the last time you put hay in the rack?
Emily: Errrm dunno yesterday?
Me: Are you sure?
Emily: Yeah
Me: Positive?
Emily: YES
Me: So how much has she got?
Emily: I don't think she's been eating more...


UGH YOU SEE WHY I GET ANGRY :grumpy:


----------



## BlueGiants

No sense getting angry. (It doesn't solve anything... it doesn't change anything, and it's a waste of your precious time and energy.)

Either way, poop size is not a good way to determine if she is pregnant. We'll all just have to PATIENTLY wait til she decides if she is going to give you babies.... (OK... the "patiently" part is going to be tough!)


----------



## Flashy

It also seems to be that something happens to rabbits metabolisms at this time of year so that also might be playing a part in her poo size too.


----------



## W5Skittles

if shes eating plenty of hay her poops willbe nice and golden whereas if shes eating little her poopswill be black hope that helps


----------



## Becca

I just wish she'd get those babies out.....


----------



## Flashy

She may not have any, don't forget. Most breeders do more than one breeding when they mate, and because she is an induced ovulator she may not have been 'in the mood' because it only happened once.


----------



## Becca

Dammit


----------



## Flashy

At least if she didn't you would know she was ok and wouldn't have to go through an awful labour or anything like that.


----------



## Luv-bunniz

*Becca wrote: *


> Dammit


??? :huh what is this post meant to mean?


----------



## Becca

Yeah true- I wish I could foster a pregnant doe.
That would be cool, becuase then I could look after them until they were like 8 weeks then find homes for them and maybe keep the mum or one of the babies.


----------



## Becca

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit
> 
> 
> 
> ??? :huh what is this post meant to mean?
Click to expand...

Dammit that there will be no babies.
I've got mixed feelings, I want babies becuase - well everyone does but I don't want her to be in case she gets hurt.


----------



## Flashy

Maybe one day you can (but you would probablyhave to meet certain criteria to do that, space wise, etc) That's not quite how fostering works though, that normally means not keeping any of those that pass through as fosters, although plenty of us fail at fostering and end up keeping those that started as fosters


----------



## Becca

*Flashy wrote: *


> Maybe one day you can (but you would probablyhave to meet certain criteria to do that, space wise, etc) That's not quite how fostering works though, that normally means not keeping any of those that pass through as fosters, *although plenty of us fail at fostering and end up keeping those that started as fosters *


Thats what I was thinking!!

Well foster or adopt then w/e!!

And also dad went out and brought enough stuff to make 2 new big rabbit hutches today.!!! Wooooo


----------



## Becca

Just tucked the bunnies into bed - wished Fluffbal luck and told her I would be in every so often to check on her until I got to bed.

:?


----------



## W5Skittles

sometimes things happen for a reason hun so if shes not pregnant maybe its best that shes not however if she is i wish her a safe delivery deaths in does giving birth dont happen often so dont worry to much about that! at times like this you've got to be positive not negative.

when i bred my doe it took me 3 months to get a litter out of her she was 11 months old when she had them but was a medium sized bun she was the worst mum ever she didnt build a very good nest, stopped feeding them after a few weeks all of them died except one all i can say is not something im going through again :shock:but we all learn from our experiences im well and truelly 100% pro rescue now after seeing all the homeless buns in rescues if you think your litter of babies that you want will soon turn into 100's of rabbits 

also have alook on free ads you'll be surprised just how many people sell pregnant rabbits! its sick really and i always worry what kind ofhomes those bunsend up in so maybe something to look into in away it would be like rescueing that bun and her babies if you get me and that way your not adding to the all ready over populated rabbits in the uk.


----------



## Becca

I was wondering if a mod could change the title of this thread to *Fluffball's 'Possible' Pregnancy diary
*
Also, you know that if the mummas get scared and/or think the babies are in danger they eat them. Well how long is it until they get to big to be eaten by mumma?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

If momma gonna kill them she'll likely do it with the first week i would think.


----------



## Flashy

Try not to worry too much about what may or may not happen, just take each issue as it arrives. The first one being possible labour.

Mum can spook at any time, but they are most at risk when their eyes are not open, I would imagine, and maybe until 10-12 days. Rabbits can fight to kill as adults, so babies will never be too big for that, but by the time their eyes open they should be able to run away from mum, although if things are really terrifying for her, you just don't know what will happen. I don't see that being an issue though after the early stages if she is in a shed because that is very sheltered


----------



## TinysMom

*Becca wrote: *


> *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit
> 
> 
> 
> ??? :huh what is this post meant to mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dammit that there will be no babies.
> I've got mixed feelings, I want babies becuase - well everyone does but I don't want her to be in case she gets hurt.
Click to expand...

Becca - you can't be sure there will be no babies. I've had does go two days past their due date and I've heard of other does going longer.


----------



## Becca

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit
> 
> 
> 
> ??? :huh what is this post meant to mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dammit that there will be no babies.
> I've got mixed feelings, I want babies becuase - well everyone does but I don't want her to be in case she gets hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Becca - you can't be sure there will be no babies. I've had does go two days past their due date and I've heard of other does going longer.
Click to expand...

OMG Really!!!


----------



## Becca

I had a dream last night where Fluffball had a litter of 10 and I got down in the morning and she was grooming them all then went to have a drink, greeted me with a nudge and went back to feed her babies.

I just wish that were true...


----------



## TinysMom

*Becca wrote: *


> I had a dream last night where Fluffball had a litter of 10 and I got down in the morning and she was grooming them all then went to have a drink, greeted me with a nudge and went back to feed her babies.
> 
> I just wish that were true...


I don't. After seeing what 8 babies can do to a lionhead mama....I wouldn't wish it on anyone.


----------



## Flashy

Man, ten would run a poor bunny ragged. My Boof struggled with one and was so anxious with it she ran herself right down. Sandy was an earth mother though and took it all in her stride. Ten would just be FAR too many though.


----------



## Becca

Well thats what I dreamt ten, I'm not saying i want 10 the bit I want to be true is her looking after them properly....

I don't want 10, poor Fluffy


----------



## Sabine

talking about rabbit poops, around the time Coco was having her litter I found this enormous (and I mean ENOURMOUS) pile of rabbit poops all in a big cluster at the end of the garden. I had never seen the likes before and ever since. I was just wondering retrospectively if rabbits clear themselves out before they give birth. It might just be a coincidence but maybe it's something to watch out for?


----------



## Becca

When I think about it there have been poops in clusters.....


----------



## Flashy

Just wait and see  Try not to get your hopes up too much and then you won't be disappointed if she doesn't, but if she does you will have a lovely surprise


----------



## Becca

Thanks Tracy 

I'll try not too, I remember last time...


----------



## NZminilops

Oh boy yes, lo, ten babies! Sounds like a crazy dream .

When I first joined RO I had a bunny that was given to me, Dodge, she was handed over pregnant, I had no idea she was until she gave birth to 4 little wrigglies. Then her last son from that litter got her pregnant when he was 9 weeks old, you could have knocked me over with the feather :shock:, and she had 7 more babies. Poor girl was so skinny after having 11 babies in quick succession, she wasn't a huge rabbit either.

Just curious, what does your sis think of you mating her rabbit up?


----------



## Sabine

*Becca wrote: *


> When I think about it there have been poops in clusters.....


Coco's were humongous, as much as say five handful (not that I was trying to scoop them up) Afterwords I did put it down to her giving birth but every doe might be different


----------



## Becca

*NZminilops wrote:*


> Just curious, what does your sis think of you mating her rabbit up?


She want's babies too, she's worried like me though.


----------



## Becca

I just went to check on Fluffball and i tried to stroke her and she lunged at me


----------



## Flashy

She might be picking up on the anxiety you feel, which caused her to be anxious. There is the other obvious option, but it could be many things.


----------



## TinysMom

*Sabine wrote: *


> I had never seen the likes before and ever since. I was just wondering retrospectively if rabbits clear themselves out before they give birth. It might just be a coincidence but maybe it's something to watch out for?


I can't say that I remember that happening - at least to the point where I would use it to judge whether or not a doe is pregnant/about to give birth.

Then again - each of my does was so unique in their own way. 

For instance - in one of her litters - Miss Bea made nests three days ahead of time and then kept undoing them and redoing them. With her next litter - she made it less than an hour before giving birth.

Butterscotch made the most gorgeous nest I've ever seen - and then stuck her head in it and had the kits on the wire. :shock: Fortunately, I was right there when she gave birth so as they would wiggle out from under her (while she was delivering another one)- I'd grab the baby and hold it and then put them in her nest once she was done. She then looked at them in the nest - and looked up at me as if to say "I did good mom - didn't I?" I couldn't help but laugh.

I wish I'd written down the times of all my litters - I figured one time I had over 75 of them during my breeding experience. I've had does give birth right in front of me and then look at me like, "See?" and then others who looked at me and growled and I would walk away. 

Anyway - enough of my ramblings...sorry. Maybe I'll post some later in my blog about my remembrances...that way I won't be stealing Becca's thread.


----------



## Becca

(Luv-Bunniz_ suggested me tryint to maybe pull a bit of fur from her dewlap and see if it comes away easily?


----------



## Flashy

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Butterscotch made the most gorgeous nest I've ever seen - and then stuck her head in it and had the kits on the wire. :shock: Fortunately, I was right there when she gave birth so as they would wiggle out from under her (while she was delivering another one)- I'd grab the baby and hold it and then put them in her nest once she was done. She then looked at them in the nest - and looked up at me as if to say "I did good mom - didn't I?" I couldn't help but laugh.



:laugh:

Rabbits are so funny.

I watched Sandy have contractions and it was awful. Unsurprisingly they were so strong she was very distressed with it all.

Boof had a pencil kit right by her water and that was so sad because it was a single baby and she wanted to protect it, even though it was dead. I felt really sorry for her that time. She was really depressed too.

I can't wait to read your stories in your blog Peg  You have some many funnies to tell, they make great reading.


----------



## Flashy

*Becca wrote: *


> (Luv-Bunniz_ suggested me tryint to maybe pull a bit of fur from her dewlap and see if it comes away easily?


I personally would leave her and not stress her because she is obviously stressed for whatever reason (or else she wouldn't have lunged at you). I would just wait and see, if I were you. I would only suggets pulling fur if she makes a rubbish nest.


----------



## Becca

Okay, bless , i hope she doesn't make a 'rubbish' nest!


----------



## Becca

I'm going out to check her again at 8:20pm


----------



## RexyRex

Hey Becca, 

I've been following this since the beginning and just wanted to tell you that I think you should leave Fluffball alone. Don't try to pull any fur from her, let her do it when she thinks that the time is right.

I know that you are excited hun, but think of her...she's (maybe) about to go through labor, she doesn't want you to move her, or pet her, or pull fur from her. She wants you to leave her be. That's probably why she lunged at you.


----------



## Becca

Yeah I only stroked her then becuase Emily was with me and she was stroking her, the other times I went in by myself I just checked spoke to her softly and left.

I won't pull fur, I was just asking to make sure!


----------



## Becca

We're about to go and check on her again in about 5 mins.


----------



## Happi Bun

To be honest, I'm surprised you still want Fluffball to be pregnant and have babies after everything you've learned.


----------



## Becca

None yet still :grumpy:


----------



## paul2641

*Becca wrote: *


> None yet still :grumpy:


It's good in some way. I think suki might be pregnant.


----------



## Becca

Who's Suki?


----------



## paul2641

*Becca wrote: *


> Who's Suki?


My rabbit and if she's pregnant then she was bought that way. Witch isn't uncommon for the pet shop I go to.


----------



## LedaHartwood

*paul2641 wrote:
*


> My rabbit and if she's pregnant then she was bought that way. Witch isn't uncommon for the pet shop I go to.


That's a bummer. Are you going to do anything? I mean, I suppose the petshop would just try and blame it on you, and assume you bred her. I'd be steamed if my bun was bought prego.

And Becca-

Good luck with Fluffball. I know everyone has said it, but still. Good luck! :biggrin2:
*
*


----------



## paul2641

*LedaHartwood wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> My rabbit and if she's pregnant then she was bought that way. Witch isn't uncommon for the pet shop I go to.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bummer. Are you going to do anything? I mean, I suppose the petshop would just try and blame it on you, and assume you bred her. I'd be steamed if my bun was bought prego.
> 
> And Becca-
> 
> Good luck with Fluffball. I know everyone has said it, but still. Good luck! :biggrin2:
> *
> *
Click to expand...

Well I really like her so I will not be returning her. I'll let her have the litter.


----------



## Becca

Thanks guys, Paul I will keep your bun in my prayers and everyone please keep Fluffy in yours 

I'll be updating, I wish I could update RO on my phone :grumpy:


----------



## paul2641

*Becca wrote: *


> Thanks guys, Paul I will keep your bun in my prayers and everyone please keep Fluffy in yours
> 
> I'll be updating, I wish I could update RO on my phone :grumpy:


Thanks so what will you do if fluffball doesn't have a litter?


----------



## Becca

Spay her, though my sis has just said if she isnt pregnant this time can we breed her again. Obviously I said no and she started moaning then mum said well its her bun rebecca.

What can I tell them to make them understand?


----------



## paul2641

*Becca wrote: *


> Spay her, though my sis has just said if she isnt pregnant this time can we breed her again. Obviously I said no and she started moaning then mum said well its her bun rebecca.
> 
> What can I tell them to make them understand?


Scare tactics say she *will die 100% positive* I know it's horrible but it's the best thing for fluffball. And she would need one of your males so just say to her you won't let her put them together.


----------



## BSAR

Tell them that Fluff is too old for babies, and that is one reason you are worried about her this time. Also tell them it is harder for older rabbits to get pregnant so even if you did try, she probably wouldn't get pregnant again.


----------



## Flashy

At the end of the day, it shouldn't be yours or your sisters decision, it should be your mum's based on accurate fact and care for the bun, so I suggest your mum comes here, gets the relevant infoand thinks very carefully about whether or not breeding would be best for fluffball.


----------



## Becca

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Spay her, though my sis has just said if she isnt pregnant this time can we breed her again. Obviously I said no and she started moaning then mum said well its her bun rebecca.
> 
> What can I tell them to make them understand?
> 
> 
> 
> Scare tactics say she will die 100% positive I know it's horrible but it's the best thing for fluffball. *And she would need one of your males so just say to her you won't let her put them together.*
Click to expand...

Ohhhhh good idea, Benjamin isn't old enough but Dippy is *minneee* YESSS Thank you Paul! Well done!


----------



## Happi Bun

Rabbits can get reproductive cancers so spaying can give her a longer and happier life. Females can get very aggressive and that is usually what makes people lose interest in the rabbit because it is harder to handle them. Lets not forget she will not be adding more rabbits to an already overpopulated world. :thumbup


----------



## Becca

*Flashy wrote: *


> At the end of the day, it shouldn't be yours or your sisters decision, it should be your mum's based on accurate fact and care for the bun, so I suggest your mum comes here, gets the relevant infoand thinks very carefully about whether or not breeding would be best for fluffball.


Okay I will ask her and see what she thinks.


----------



## Flashy

*Becca wrote: *


> *Flashy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day, it shouldn't be yours or your sisters decision, it should be your mum's based on accurate fact and care for the bun, so I suggest your mum comes here, gets the relevant infoand thinks very carefully about whether or not breeding would be best for fluffball.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I will ask her and see what she thinks.
Click to expand...

Maybe if she signs up and makes an account and then asks whatever questions she feels she needs to, then we can talk to her easier than if we relay everything through you. I must say though, that Paul is spot on about not 'lending' your buns for the process.


----------



## paul2641

*Becca wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Spay her, though my sis has just said if she isnt pregnant this time can we breed her again. Obviously I said no and she started moaning then mum said well its her bun rebecca.
> 
> What can I tell them to make them understand?
> 
> 
> 
> Scare tactics say she will die 100% positive I know it's horrible but it's the best thing for fluffball. *And she would need one of your males so just say to her you won't let her put them together.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhhh good idea, Benjamin isn't old enough but Dippy is *minneee* YESSS Thank you Paul! Well done!
Click to expand...

Well I'm glad I could help. Is Benjamin not yours fully?


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Flashy wrote: *


> At the end of the day, it shouldn't be yours or your sisters decision, it should be your mum's based on accurate fact and care for the bun, so I suggest your mum comes here, gets the relevant infoand thinks very carefully about whether or not breeding would be best for fluffball.


I couldn't agree more. I really hope after all the great help you've had from breeders on here you and your family can make the best decision for Fluffball. She and her welfare are the most important thing in this!


I am thinking of her and hope that she is ok


----------



## Becca

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Spay her, though my sis has just said if she isnt pregnant this time can we breed her again. Obviously I said no and she started moaning then mum said well its her bun rebecca.
> 
> What can I tell them to make them understand?
> 
> 
> 
> Scare tactics say she will die 100% positive I know it's horrible but it's the best thing for fluffball. *And she would need one of your males so just say to her you won't let her put them together.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhhh good idea, Benjamin isn't old enough but Dippy is *minneee* YESSS Thank you Paul! Well done!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm glad I could help. Is Benjamin not yours fully?
Click to expand...

Benjamin is me and Emily's.


----------



## paul2641

*Becca wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Spay her, though my sis has just said if she isnt pregnant this time can we breed her again. Obviously I said no and she started moaning then mum said well its her bun rebecca.
> 
> What can I tell them to make them understand?
> 
> 
> 
> Scare tactics say she will die 100% positive I know it's horrible but it's the best thing for fluffball. *And she would need one of your males so just say to her you won't let her put them together.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhhh good idea, Benjamin isn't old enough but Dippy is *minneee* YESSS Thank you Paul! Well done!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm glad I could help. Is Benjamin not yours fully?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Benjamin is me and Emily's.
Click to expand...

Well then even if Benjamin was of age you would have to agree aswell so as long as you disagree everything will be fine.


----------



## LedaHartwood

*paul2641 wrote:
*


> Well I really like her so I will not be returning her. I'll let her have the litter.



I wouldn't take her back. I'd insist that they better care for their rabbits and seperate the sexs and assist me in any medical needs, as they sold me a pregnant rabbit.

I've been in this situation before. My adopted rabbit Mya was pregnant, and gave birth shortly after we brought her home. Her kits are now four weeks old ^.^


----------



## paul2641

*LedaHartwood wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Well I really like her so I will not be returning her. I'll let her have the litter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't take her back. I'd insist that they better care for their rabbits and seperate the sexs and assist me in any medical needs, as they sold me a pregnant rabbit.
> 
> I've been in this situation before. My adopted rabbit Mya was pregnant, and gave birth shortly after we brought her home. Her kits are now four weeks old ^.^
Click to expand...

Ohh that's bad luck what breed is she?


----------



## Becca

In 15 mins I'm going to bed and I'm going to check her for the last time b4 I do. Then I just asked mum if she would check her once befire she goes to bed.


----------



## paul2641

*Becca wrote: *


> In 15 mins I'm going to bed and I'm going to check her for the last time b4 I do. Then I just asked mum if she would check her once befire she goes to bed.


Best of luck there becca.


----------



## BSAR

That is good Becca. I hope everything goes good.


----------



## Becca

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> In 15 mins I'm going to bed and I'm going to check her for the last time b4 I do. Then I just asked mum if she would check her once befire she goes to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck there becca.
Click to expand...

Thanks
*
BSAR wrote: *


> That is good Becca. I hope everything goes good.


And Thanks!"


----------



## LedaHartwood

Paul2641:

Mya's an English spot. But her kits are English Spot/Netherland Dwarf mix. Only one of her bunnies turned out Nethie clone. His name is Orion, and he's the only boy of the bunch. Thought I had two boys, but now I just have a little girl I've been calling Little Brother since her birth.


----------



## paul2641

*LedaHartwood wrote: *


> Paul2641:
> 
> Mya's an English spot. But her kits are English Spot/Netherland Dwarf mix. Only one of her bunnies turned out Nethie clone. His name is Orion, and he's the only boy of the bunch. Thought I had two boys, but now I just have a little girl I've been calling Little Brother since her birth.


I love english spots but there rare in ireland never heard of them here.


----------



## LadyBug

Paul, Becca, _would you two calm down please!_

Becca, i know you're not happy about it, but you should really leave her out side like the breeders are telling you. i'd hate it too, i'd want to be right there, but some times we have to do what's best for our pets and not us. she'll do her best, that's all you and her can do at this point

now, _deeeep_ breath!


----------



## paul2641

*LadyBug wrote: *


> triplepost:embarrassed:


WOW you really wanted us to get the message I only wanted to get the message through and it seemed I had to be harsh for that to happen. I'm trying to consider beccas rabbit over her own whats.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*Becca wrote: *


> Spay her, though my sis has just said if she isnt pregnant this time can we breed her again. Obviously I said no and she started moaning then mum said well its her bun rebecca.
> 
> What can I tell them to make them understand?



Why can't they understand that she's too old and putting her through that would cause her pain? 

It sounds to me like your mum understands perfectly.....


----------



## paul2641

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Spay her, though my sis has just said if she isnt pregnant this time can we breed her again. Obviously I said no and she started moaning then mum said well its her bun rebecca.
> 
> What can I tell them to make them understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't they understand that she's too old and putting her through that would cause her pain?
> 
> It sounds to me like your mum understands perfectly.....
Click to expand...

I say it's more to do with becca and her sister emily rather then her mother and father? Just my two cents on the situation.


----------



## Sabine

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Spay her, though my sis has just said if she isnt pregnant this time can we breed her again. Obviously I said no and she started moaning then mum said well its her bun rebecca.
> 
> What can I tell them to make them understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't they understand that she's too old and putting her through that would cause her pain?
> 
> It sounds to me like your mum understands perfectly.....
Click to expand...

Aren't we setting the scene here for the next "accident" in case Fluffball isn't having babies?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Spay her, though my sis has just said if she isnt pregnant this time can we breed her again. Obviously I said no and she started moaning then mum said well its her bun rebecca.
> 
> What can I tell them to make them understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't they understand that she's too old and putting her through that would cause her pain?
> 
> It sounds to me like your mum understands perfectly.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say it's more to do with becca and her sister emily rather then her mother and father? Just my two cents on the situation.
Click to expand...



Probably....


----------



## BSAR

Becca I see that you're still on. Have you check on Fluffball again yet?


----------



## TinysMom

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *LadyBug wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> triplepost:embarrassed:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW you really wanted us to get the message I only wanted to get the message through and it seemed I had to be harsh for that to happen. I'm trying to consider beccas rabbit over her own whats.
Click to expand...

Many times a person can be posting and lag or whatever makes it so you have to refresh the screen....or something...and suddenly - you may have three or four copies or more of the same post.

Its happened to me more times than I can count....

I went ahead and deleted the duplicate posts for Ladybug since I know she didn't do it on purpose. (Mods try to keep their eyes open for this so we can delete duplicate posts).


----------



## irishbunny

Good luck Becca!

I think my bunny is about to kindle too, it's been 31 days and she's acting totally weird.


----------



## BSAR

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Good luck Becca!
> 
> I think my bunny is about to kindle too, it's been 31 days and she's acting totally weird.


Irish, did you breed them?


----------



## purplepeacock

Becca-

i just got finished reading thru this thread---took almost an hour...lol....i just want you to know that i wish you the best of luck and pray everything turns out good for your bun. as i read thru this thread i wanted to cry and then i got mad. i really think it was unfair the way some people replied to this post. i think people are forgetting that you're 13. and when i was 13 i'd probably want my bun to have kits too---if i had a bun at 13 that is. and i can understand why you are still excited even knowing all the dangers. so i truely wish you the best of luck and hope all goes well with the bunners. i think you're awesome and a really cool 13 year old. and you didn't do anything that i wouldn't expect from any other 13 year old. you're just a girl that wanted her bun to have babies and you got so excited over the idea of the babies you just forgot about the reality of it. what i'm really impressed is that you came foward with the truth and admitted that you bred them on purpose and you got bashed on here for it but you still told the truth AND in the process you went and learned everything you could on pregnant buns and kits. ok i'm rambling...anyway Liffey and me are thinking of you and the bunners.

:hearts,

liffey and becca (yup i'm a becca too!)


----------



## Becca

Thanks Becca  [HUG]

Still no babies from little Miss Fluffy


----------



## Becca

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Spay her, though my sis has just said if she isnt pregnant this time can we breed her again. Obviously I said no and she started moaning then mum said well its her bun rebecca.
> 
> What can I tell them to make them understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't they understand that she's too old and putting her through that would cause her pain?
> 
> It sounds to me like your mum understands perfectly.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say it's more to do with becca and her sister emily rather then her mother and father? Just my two cents on the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Probably....
Click to expand...

No I'm not actually, why would I do that when I promised I wouldn't?

And Tracy guess what today in English we had to write 4 people or things that influence is and I put you as one  :hug:


----------



## mouse_chalk

How is Fluffball today Becca?


----------



## Flashy

*Becca wrote: *


> And Tracy guess what today in English we had to write 4 people or things that influence is and I put you as one  :hug:



:O Was it a good influence or a bad influence? As in should I be thanking you, or hunting to down to whop you one with a pillow 

What did you say? Or is it rude to ask that?


----------



## W5Skittles

so is Fluffball your sisters bunand Dippy yours?

if that is right and you dont want to breed again why dont you just refuse to lend Dippy for breeding :?to be honest hun if there arent any babies i can deffinatly see yous breeding again (maybe you'll say your sister put them together this time)i think even though your saying you dont want to breedon here its obvious you do and your blaming it on your family so people dont shout at you on here :?

if your going to breed, breed 

if you dont, dont

people on here are only looking at the risks and advising you on whats best for fluffball but we cant tell you what you can or cant do with your buns.


----------



## Becca

*Flashy wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> And Tracy guess what today in English we had to write 4 people or things that influence is and I put you as one  :hug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :O Was it a good influence or a bad influence? As in should I be thanking you, or hunting to down to whop you one with a pillow
> 
> What did you say? Or is it rude to ask that?
Click to expand...

Good influence obviously!!! I'll tell you what I put in a sec when I find my english book :?


----------



## LadyBug

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *LadyBug wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> triplepost:embarrassed:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW you really wanted us to get the message I only wanted to get the message through and it seemed I had to be harsh for that to happen. I'm trying to consider beccas rabbit over her own whats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many times a person can be posting and lag or whatever makes it so you have to refresh the screen....or something...and suddenly - you may have three or four copies or more of the same post.
> 
> Its happened to me more times than I can count....
> 
> I went ahead and deleted the duplicate posts for Ladybug since I know she didn't do it on purpose. (Mods try to keep their eyes open for this so we can delete duplicate posts).
Click to expand...

yeah, that was it. thanks for fixing it


----------



## Flashy

*Becca wrote: *


> *Flashy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> And Tracy guess what today in English we had to write 4 people or things that influence is and I put you as one  :hug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :O Was it a good influence or a bad influence? As in should I be thanking you, or hunting to down to whop you one with a pillow
> 
> What did you say? Or is it rude to ask that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good influence obviously!!! I'll tell you what I put in a sec when I find my english book :?
Click to expand...


Phew! It's ok, you don't have to say 

It's good to know I've been a positive influence though. That makes a change!:biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny

*BSAR wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck Becca!
> 
> I think my bunny is about to kindle too, it's been 31 days and she's acting totally weird.
> 
> 
> 
> Irish, did you breed them?
Click to expand...

Ya, before I joined here, I regret it now though, wish I hadn't.


----------



## Becca

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *BSAR wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck Becca!
> 
> I think my bunny is about to kindle too, it's been 31 days and she's acting totally weird.
> 
> 
> 
> Irish, did you breed them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, before I joined here, I regret it now though, wish I hadn't.
Click to expand...

Which means the due date is today? :?


----------



## irishbunny

*Becca wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *BSAR wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck Becca!
> 
> I think my bunny is about to kindle too, it's been 31 days and she's acting totally weird.
> 
> 
> 
> Irish, did you breed them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, before I joined here, I regret it now though, wish I hadn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which means the due date is today? :?
Click to expand...



Exactly, I should have waited a bit longer, but I didn't know that, she's acting normal again though and hasn'tbuilt a nest so she might not be, though when I put my hand under her I can feel little nipples lol, which I never noticed before.


----------



## Becca

I don't think the 'nipples' (teats) mean anything. Fluffball has had them for ages, I think does get it when they are mature (sexually)


----------



## Flashy

Bucks and does both have nipples. The milk comes in after birth, so the nipples shouldn't actually feel that different, I don't think.

I thought 31 days was yesterday Becca? I'm so confused!


----------



## irishbunny

*Becca wrote: *


> I don't think the 'nipples' (teats) mean anything. Fluffball has had them for ages, I think does get it when they are mature (sexually)


Ya I don't think so either, was Fluffball due yesterday?


----------



## Becca

*Flashy wrote: *


> Bucks and does both have nipples. The milk comes in after birth, so the nipples shouldn't actually feel that different, I don't think.
> 
> *I thought 31 days was yesterday Becca? I'm so confused!*


who me?

31 Days for Fluffball is today, but Peg said it could be longer right? Mum said she has been laying around an awful lot today.... I think tonights the night.


----------



## Flashy

Ok, I got confused somewhere along the way. I thought it was yesterday, lol.


----------



## Flashy

*Becca wrote: *


> who me?


And yes you, you donut, lol. Which other Becca is it going to be?


----------



## irishbunny

I hope if she's preg it goes ok for you Becca


----------



## Sabine

*W5Skittles wrote: *


> so is Fluffball your sisters bunand Dippy yours?
> 
> if that is right and you dont want to breed again why dont you just refuse to lend Dippy for breeding :?to be honest hun if there arent any babies i can deffinatly see yous breeding again (maybe you'll say your sister put them together this time)i think even though your saying you dont want to breedon here its obvious you do and your blaming it on your family so people dont shout at you on here :?
> 
> if your going to breed, breed
> 
> if you dont, dont
> 
> people on here are only looking at the risks and advising you on whats best for fluffball but we cant tell you what you can or cant do with your buns.
> 
> Couldn't have put it better


----------



## Becca

*Flashy wrote: *


> Ok, I got confused somewhere along the way. I thought it was yesterday, lol.


Well I always thought that it was 30 days but isnt it 28-31 days?

Today is the 31st Day....

Hope your bun is okay Gracie!


----------



## Flashy

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, ok!  I don't feel so crazy now


----------



## irishbunny

*Becca wrote: *


> *Flashy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I got confused somewhere along the way. I thought it was yesterday, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I always thought that it was 30 days but isnt it 28-31 days?
> 
> Today is the 31st Day....
> 
> Hope your bun is okay Gracie!
Click to expand...

Oh ya she'll be fine, she's a small breed, like teeny, and nearly 6 months so I'm not really worried about her, but I wouldn't mind waiting until now to breed here.


----------



## Happi Bun

Has she made a nest yet?


----------



## BSAR

How is it going Becca? Any babies yet? She probably will have them tomorrow.


----------



## Becca

*BSAR wrote: *


> How is it going Becca? Any babies yet? *She probably will have them tomorrow.*


Really?

I hope so!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Has she had any babies yet? Made a nest? If today is just her 31st day, she still could have them tomorrow. 

Emily


----------



## Becca

Oh okay then!

Hope so..,


----------



## paul2641

*Becca wrote: *


> Oh okay then!
> 
> Hope so..,


So she still is outside. And your positive will not breed her again if she doesn't have a litter. I really hope she doesn't have a litter for her sake. It was very selfish of you to get her pregnant. :X:X:grumpy::grumpy:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*Becca wrote: *


> I don't think the 'nipples' (teats) mean anything. Fluffball has had them for ages, I think does get it when they are mature (sexually)



I'm sorry, but I just had to laugh at this. 

Bucks and Does both have nipples...just like all mammals do. And, they're born with them....they DONT get them when they mature...

Emily


----------



## Becca

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Oh okay then!
> 
> Hope so..,
> 
> 
> 
> So she still is outside. And your positive will not breed her again if she doesn't have a litter. I really hope she doesn't have a litter for her sake. It was very selfish of you to get her pregnant. :X:X:grumpy::grumpy:
Click to expand...

I thought we were over this for gods sake :X


----------



## Becca

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the 'nipples' (teats) mean anything. Fluffball has had them for ages, I think does get it when they are mature (sexually)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, *but I just had to laugh at this.
> *
> Bucks and Does both have nipples...just like all mammals do. And, they're born with them....they DONT get them when they mature...
> 
> Emily
Click to expand...

Thanks :X

You could of just corrected me instead of making me sound stupid. How was I supposed to know?

I only notcied Fluffball's when she was about 4 months so :?


----------



## paul2641

*Becca wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Oh okay then!
> 
> Hope so..,
> 
> 
> 
> So she still is outside. And your positive will not breed her again if she doesn't have a litter. I really hope she doesn't have a litter for her sake. It was very selfish of you to get her pregnant. :X:X:grumpy::grumpy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought we were over this for gods sake :X
Click to expand...

No I am just saying, I think it was very selfish of you and I really can't trust you that you will not breed her again if she doesn't have a litter sorry.:X:X:X


----------



## Flashy

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Oh okay then!
> 
> Hope so..,
> 
> 
> 
> So she still is outside. And your positive will not breed her again if she doesn't have a litter. I really hope she doesn't have a litter for her sake. It was very selfish of you to get her pregnant. :X:X:grumpy::grumpy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought we were over this for gods sake :X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I am just saying, I think it was very selfish of you and I really can't trust you that you will not breed her again if she doesn't have a litter sorry.:X:X:X
Click to expand...

At the end of the day Paul, it's their rabbit, so we can only advise, and the rest comes down to them. Whether or not they make a decision based on Fluffball's needs, or their own wants, if up to them.


----------



## paul2641

*Flashy wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Oh okay then!
> 
> Hope so..,
> 
> 
> 
> So she still is outside. And your positive will not breed her again if she doesn't have a litter. I really hope she doesn't have a litter for her sake. It was very selfish of you to get her pregnant. :X:X:grumpy::grumpy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought we were over this for gods sake :X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if she dies from one of these cruel animal breedings because she is to old then I hopeBeccas other rabbits get taken off her. That's just cruel to put her needs first over the living creature. I have nothing against breeding aslong as there are NO risks I myself am letting my lionheads breed. But still as you said it's beccas pet.
> No I am just saying, I think it was very selfish of you and I really can't trust you that you will not breed her again if she doesn't have a litter sorry.:X:X:X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At the end of the day Paul, it's their rabbit, so we can only advise, and the rest comes down to them. Whether or not they make a decision based on Fluffball's needs, or their own wants, if up to them.
Click to expand...


----------



## irishbunny

*Flashy wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Oh okay then!
> 
> Hope so..,
> 
> 
> 
> So she still is outside. And your positive will not breed her again if she doesn't have a litter. I really hope she doesn't have a litter for her sake. It was very selfish of you to get her pregnant. :X:X:grumpy::grumpy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought we were over this for gods sake :X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I am just saying, I think it was very selfish of you and I really can't trust you that you will not breed her again if she doesn't have a litter sorry.:X:X:X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At the end of the day Paul, it's their rabbit, so we can only advise, and the rest comes down to them. Whether or not they make a decision based on Fluffball's needs, or their own wants, if up to them.
Click to expand...



Paul- I have to say I don't think you should be lecturing Becca when you are breeding your bunny too young. Your calling her selfish but your practically doing the same thing.


----------



## paul2641

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *Flashy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Oh okay then!
> 
> Hope so..,
> 
> 
> 
> So she still is outside. And your positive will not breed her again if she doesn't have a litter. I really hope she doesn't have a litter for her sake. It was very selfish of you to get her pregnant. :X:X:grumpy::grumpy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought we were over this for gods sake :X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I am just saying, I think it was very selfish of you and I really can't trust you that you will not breed her again if she doesn't have a litter sorry.:X:X:X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At the end of the day Paul, it's their rabbit, so we can only advise, and the rest comes down to them. Whether or not they make a decision based on Fluffball's needs, or their own wants, if up to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Paul- I have to say I don't think you should be lecturing Becca when you are breeding your bunny too young. Your calling her selfish but your practically doing the same thing.
Click to expand...

She is 5 months old. That is perfect age and she isn't even breeding with the male.


----------



## Flashy

> She is 5 months old. That is perfect age and she isn't even breeding with the male.
Click to expand...

What is she breeding with then? :shock:


----------



## Becca

*Flashy wrote: *


> She is 5 months old. That is perfect age and she isn't even breeding with the male.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is she breeding with then? :shock:
Click to expand...

Thats what I was thinking!!! :?:shock:


----------



## Flashy

Paul, if you are going to breed then you need to make sure you are doing it for the right reasons, if it is best for your bun, and if you can cope financially, if you have a good enough vet open 24/7, etc, exactly the same as Becca and anyone else breeding. Just thought it was important to say that because the issues are the same in both cases  Didn't want Becca to feel she was being singled out for that advice, when it applies to everyone.


----------



## paul2641

*Flashy wrote: *


> She is 5 months old. That is perfect age and she isn't even breeding with the male.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is she breeding with then? :shock:
Click to expand...

She's breeding with nothing at all refusing the male witch I am glad. And I didn't mean I was breeding her know I meant at the age of 6-7 months.


----------



## paul2641

*Flashy wrote: *


> Paul, if you are going to breed then you need to make sure you are doing it for the right reasons, if it is best for your bun, and if you can cope financially, if you have a good enough vet open 24/7, etc, exactly the same as Becca and anyone else breeding. Just thought it was important to say that because the issues are the same in both cases  Didn't want Becca to feel she was being singled out for that advice, when it applies to everyone.


I'm set up perfectly financially and She's not breeding as said.


----------



## irishbunny

You told me she is nearly 5 months old, that's too young, she should not be left with the buck because she can get preg. twice, and you also don't have another cage for her alone and none for weaning the kits. So your being a hypocrite, I'm just saying it's not right for you to lecture her.


----------



## paul2641

*irishbunny wrote: *


> You told me she is nearly 5 months old, that's too young, she should not be left with the buck because she can get preg. twice, and you also don't have another cage for her alone and none for weaning the kits. So your being a hypocrite, I'm just saying it's not right for you to lecture her.



Well for one were getting one made. As a friend of the family is a carpender of some sort lol. for suki and the kit. If she even gets pregnant.



Ohh and I don't know the age really I was told 4-5 months when I got her so I took it as 4 and it's been 3 a half weeks since I got her.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*Becca wrote: *


> *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the 'nipples' (teats) mean anything. Fluffball has had them for ages, I think does get it when they are mature (sexually)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, *but I just had to laugh at this.
> *
> Bucks and Does both have nipples...just like all mammals do. And, they're born with them....they DONT get them when they mature...
> 
> Emily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :X
> 
> You could of just corrected me instead of making me sound stupid. How was I supposed to know?
> 
> I only notcied Fluffball's when she was about 4 months so :?
Click to expand...


I wasn't meaning to make you sound stupid. Just calm down. Other would of said the same "But I just had to laugh at this" I'm sure. 

Don't take everything as an insult. 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> You told me she is nearly 5 months old, that's too young, she should not be left with the buck because she can get preg. twice, and you also don't have another cage for her alone and none for weaning the kits. So your being a hypocrite, I'm just saying it's not right for you to lecture her.
> 
> 
> 
> Well for one were getting one made. As a friend of the family is a carpender of some sort lol. for suki and the kit. If she even gets pregnant.
Click to expand...


"For Suki and the *kit*" 
She's not just going to have one baby.... 

Emily


----------



## irishbunny

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> You told me she is nearly 5 months old, that's too young, she should not be left with the buck because she can get preg. twice, and you also don't have another cage for her alone and none for weaning the kits. So your being a hypocrite, I'm just saying it's not right for you to lecture her.
> 
> 
> 
> Well for one were getting one made. As a friend of the family is a carpender of some sort lol. for suki and the kit. If she even gets pregnant.
Click to expand...

She isn't going to wait till she's 6-7 months old herself.


----------



## paul2641

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> You told me she is nearly 5 months old, that's too young, she should not be left with the buck because she can get preg. twice, and you also don't have another cage for her alone and none for weaning the kits. So your being a hypocrite, I'm just saying it's not right for you to lecture her.
> 
> 
> 
> Well for one were getting one made. As a friend of the family is a carpender of some sort lol. for suki and the kit. If she even gets pregnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "For Suki and the *kit*"
> She's not just going to have one baby....
> 
> Emily
Click to expand...

Sorry I took it figrativly well I am getting It made quite big. Like as he is a friend it won't cost us much.


----------



## paul2641

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> You told me she is nearly 5 months old, that's too young, she should not be left with the buck because she can get preg. twice, and you also don't have another cage for her alone and none for weaning the kits. So your being a hypocrite, I'm just saying it's not right for you to lecture her.
> 
> 
> 
> Well for one were getting one made. As a friend of the family is a carpender of some sort lol. for suki and the kit. If she even gets pregnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She isn't going to wait till she's 6-7 months old herself.
Click to expand...

She isn't letting him mount her I have set there hours watching them and she always runs away. And as said we are getting the hutch built soon.


----------



## irishbunny

And you don't even kow her real age?

If I were you I would leave Becca alone from now one...Your not exactly doing it right yourself...


----------



## BlueGiants

If she isn't letting him mount her, she isn't ready yet. Let her grow up.


----------



## Sabine

It's becoming quite some mud slinging match


----------



## irishbunny

Well you need two more cages cause you need one for weaning too, and 'she runs away' isn't a good excuse.


----------



## irishbunny

*Sabine wrote: *


> It's becoming quite some mud slinging match


:laugh:


----------



## Luv-bunniz

paul2641 wrote:


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> You told me she is nearly 5 months old, that's too young, she should not be left with the buck because she can get preg. twice, and you also don't have another cage for her alone and none for weaning the kits. So your being a hypocrite, I'm just saying it's not right for you to lecture her.
> 
> 
> 
> Well for one were getting one made. As a friend of the family is a carpender of some sort lol. for suki and the kit. If she even gets pregnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She isn't going to wait till she's 6-7 months old herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She isn't letting him mount her I have set there hours watching them and she always runs away. And as said we are getting the hutch built soon.
Click to expand...


I have heard this all before. But these rabbits could be watched constantly since they had a cam in the hutch, guess what? 5 weeks after she was put with the male (oh, dont worry, she didnt let him mount her *rolls eyes* some "lovely" kits arrived. Right, count 30 days back and find the camera tapes. The male pinned the rabbits face to the corner of the run and mated her. She couldnt get away, what was she supposed to do? she couldnt do nothing.

Think before you speak.

Learn from others mistakes, life is too short to make them all yourself.


----------



## BlueGiants

I think we need to get back on topic about waiting for Becca's litter... and stop going off on different topics.


----------



## paul2641

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> If she isn't letting him mount her, she isn't ready yet. Let her grow up.


I'm not forcing her to breed at all I don't even care about getting a kit. Any way she is prob already pregnant because she was in with a male at the pet shop. And I didn't make that up I have been saying that to sabine for ages now.


----------



## irishbunny

Oh ya that's another thing, he'll be constantlyat her, biting her, trying to mount her, and will prob pull out chunks of her fur.


----------



## Becca

I don't think at that age she would be mature enough to mate with a buck in the shop.

But Annnyyyywaaay!!

*Fluffball* is alright at the mo, I just went to check on her....


----------



## irishbunny

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> I think we need to get back on topic about waiting for Becca's litter... and stop going off on different topics.


Ya, I just wanted to make a point that he shouldn' be mouthing at her.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *BlueGiants wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> If she isn't letting him mount her, she isn't ready yet. Let her grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not forcing her to breed at all I don't even care about getting *a kit*. Any way she is prob already pregnant because she was in with a male at the pet shop. And I didn't make that up I have been saying that to sabine for ages now.
Click to expand...

You better learn how to plan correctly, if you think you're just going to be getting ONE kit from her....cuz you're wrong. You could get 1-6, as six is an average number. If shes' 5 months old, take her away from him. He could hurt her really badly by trying to mount/breed with her. 

And, I suggest you yourself do research about breeding and raising a litter, because it sounds to me like you know nothing at all...pshh only thinking you're going to get one kit. yah right. :?


----------



## paul2641

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Oh ya that's another thing, he'll be constantlyat her, biting her, trying to mount her, and will prob pull out chunks of her fur.


He is actaully very friendly towards her there has been no biting at all not even to people. Or fulling of fur.


----------



## Becca

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Oh ya that's another thing, he'll be constantlyat her, biting her, trying to mount her, and will prob pull out chunks of her fur.


Thats what i was going to say, If she was trying to get away she might resort to violence as an act of fright.


----------



## Happi Bun

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> I think we need to get back on topic about waiting for Becca's litter... and stop going off on different topics.


:yeahthat:


----------



## Becca

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> *BlueGiants wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need to get back on topic about waiting for Becca's litter... and stop going off on different topics.
> 
> 
> 
> :yeahthat:
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Sabine

Try the naming bunny game (just diffusing things)


----------



## Becca

I have promised my best mate Lucy that I will name one of the babies Lucy or Lucifer!! Depending wheter its a boy or girl obviously!!


----------



## Sabine

That's a good start


----------



## BSAR

You could go with a sort of theme. Like names from characters of your favorite book or movie.


----------



## irishbunny

If my bun is bred im calling one Kai and one Feilim


----------



## BSAR

Those are good names Irish! Do you have any other ideas since she may have more than two babies?


----------



## Flashy

Any litters we have we name the babies in relation to what the parents are called.

Flash (whose full name was Flash of Lightning), fathered a Sky and a Moon.

Sky fathered a Cloud, a Lightning, Dusk, Dawn, Sunny and Star. He also fathered a Hope (to symbolise for all we had lost) and an Angel (who was a mini version of his grandaddy Flash, who had by then died).


----------



## Becca

Errm what about:

Kenny, Sandy, Frenchie, Sonny, Danny-Boy

Froooom GREASE LOL!


----------



## Luv-bunniz

Becca wrote:


> Danny-Boy
> 
> Froooom GREASE LOL!



Love Danny-Boy, my aunt had one and we used to call "danny BOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII" in the garden and he came running to use everytime


----------



## irishbunny

Ah,well if my bunny kindles then I'm calling them Kai and one Feilim, but if you like them Becca feel free to use 

Hmmm..names, well my friend has a buck called Twiggles and a doe Wiggles, have you any interest in Irish names? Me good at them


----------



## Happi Bun

I have some name suggestions. :biggrin2:

Gonzo (male)
Button (male)
Luna (female)
Melody (female)
Cinnabun (female)


----------



## Becca

I named one of bunnyfood's baby's Luna!! And the person it went to kept the name Luna!!! YAYAYAYAY!!

If I was to call one of them Luna the others would have to be:

Harry
Ginny
Ron
Hermionie LOL!!


Or

Luna
Star
Moon
Sparkle 

etc


----------



## irishbunny

I would like some name suggestions too, my bunny is due *tonight*, so me and Becca are in the same boat I just checked on Princess, she is staying crouched in the corner and won't let me hold her, which is weird for her, she has a big belly but I don't feel movement :?


----------



## Becca

Gracie, Fluffball's belly is fat but I can't feel much movement either :? I don't know if I'm feeling the right place though :shock:


----------



## BSAR

Be careful when touching their stomachs, if you press to hard you can damage or kill a kit.


----------



## Becca

*BSAR wrote: *


> Be careful when touching their stomachs, if you press to hard you can damage or kill a kit.


Yeah, thats why I don't want to do it :nurse:


----------



## BSAR

Yeah, its okay to try, but just don't pick her up by the stomach. Slide your hand under her and feel, if she is okay with it. But you don't want to bother her that much, they need peace and quiet for two days before their delivery and all. so try not to disturb her as much as you can.


----------



## Becca

In 15 mins I go to bed so I'm going to go and check on her and say goodnight to all the bunners then mum will check on her before she goes to bed. That will be it for tonight then the next time we see her will be tomorrow morning with a hopeful litter of babies....


----------



## BSAR

Yes hopefully, and hopefully it all goes well. Good luck Becca and tell Fluffball that Amanda says good luck too!


----------



## Becca

Thanks and yeah I'll tell Fluffy


----------



## BSAR

*Becca wrote: *


> Thanks and yeah I'll tell Fluffy


Okay. Your welcome.


----------



## Becca

Well I'm going to check Fluffball and then going to bed!!!

Talk to you all tomorrow, Night!


----------



## irishbunny

Good luck Becca


----------



## irishbunny

...........


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Just wanna ask some qs guys, I have done all the research possible but can't find answers to some, k,
> 
> 1. I gently cupped my handaroundher abdomenn, (I didn't poke or squeeze her), but felt no movement, is that normal?
> 
> 2. Are these signs she's about to kindle?: Crouching in a corner, not wanting to be held, bad appetite, not wanting to be touched for long periods of time.
> 
> 3. I've bee feeling her tummy for awhile now and only today noticed larger nipples, is that a sign or normal?
> 
> I just checked on her awhile ago, will check on her before bed, 4.00am and 7.00am, she has plenty food, fresh water, nestbox with hay and in a quiet area, thank you!



Not trying to be rude, but maybe make a thread of your own asking these questions, instead of hi-jacking Becca's thread ??? 

Emily


----------



## irishbunny

Ya I did it was an accident


----------



## LedaHartwood

I'll tell all the buns at my house to keep there ears crossed for you and Fluffball!


----------



## kherrmann3

Good luck, Fluffball and Becca! :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca

Thanks guys 
I'm just going to get dressed then I'll go and check her


----------



## irishbunny

*Becca wrote: *


> Thanks guys
> I'm just going to get dressed then I'll go and check them


Oh hurry on and tellll me! I came on early to find out!


----------



## Becca

STILL NO babies :grumpy:



Gracious Me :X


----------



## Becca

Should I put Fluffball out in the run?

It's a sort of nice day and the other buns need to go out.
Can I out her out?
If so for how long and how do I pick her up to get there. I don't want to hurt the babies...


----------



## irishbunny

*Becca wrote: *


> Should I put Fluffball out in the run?
> 
> It's a sort of nice day and the other buns need to go out.
> Can I out her out?
> If so for how long and how do I pick her up to get there. I don't want to hurt the babies...


My bun didn't have any either..maybe they aren't preg, if she's acting normally then I don't see why not. I pick her up with my hand under her front feet and scoop her up by her fluffy butt


----------



## Becca

Oh :grumpy:



I really thought she was preggers :cry1::cry1:


----------



## irishbunny

*Becca wrote: *


> Oh :grumpy:
> 
> 
> 
> I really thought she was preggers :cry1::cry1:


I thought mine was too, she is acting normal now though. I think when we really want something to be true we kind of convince ourselfs she looks preg and stuff.


----------



## Becca

Oh well, Now I need to try and persuade mum to let us adopt a pregnant doe :?


----------



## Becca

I've just had a super duper idea!!

If I can raise another Â£40 then I could get Dippy and Benjamin neutered at the same time then they can be bonded together. THHHEEEN I can get Fluffball spayed and bonded with them *fingers crossed* And if mum lets us adopt a preggers doe when she's had her babies we can spay her and then bond them ALL together. That may not work but its worth a try!

Now what should I do to raise money?

ETA: I will take some pictures of her today to show you her size and stuff.


----------



## Flashy

I wouldn't put her out in her run if I were, if she is pregnant and late then she needs to be in her hutch.

As for adopting a pregnant doe, do you mean foster or adopt? I would focus on gettinjg yours fixed and bonded and then go from there because they may not necessarily bond together, so that should be your first priority.


----------



## Becca

Okay I won't put her out!


----------



## W5Skittles

theres still chance shecould be preggers hun my doe gave birth during the day half 2 to be exact onthe 31st day so deffinatly keep her in the shed for now hun just incase dont want any babies being born in the run :shock:

im not sure if a rescue would let a 12 year old foster for them and most pregnant does in rescues are normally kept with experienced people who have handreared etc. before and know the signs of complications.so your best bet is to rescue a pregnant doe from free ads in your area instead at least then you can take comfort in the fact you havent added to the popiulation of rabbits.

im sorry if any of my posts have come across abit harsh im just a person who gets straight to the point and tells people whats what but wont tell people what to do as id hate for someone to do that to me.


----------



## Becca

Ermm I'm 13 LOL!


----------



## Flashy

Skittles point still stands the same, 12 is not that different from 13. The only time age becomes more important one year to the next is milestone ages like turning 16, 18, 21, 60/65, etc. Basically, you're under 18, so you probably wouldn't be allowed to foster,. It would have to be one of your parents that was the legal fosterer if they allowed you to foster  

I still think you should focus on yours for the moment though and when you have transitioned through all the spuetering and bonding and know where you are, then decide if you want to foster/adopt more or not. Your priorities should lie with your current buns before adding anymore. But that's just my opinion, that's all.


----------



## Becca

Well 13 is different before thirTEEN means your a teenager but I knew it wouldn't be ME adopting obviously mum would probably do it anyway....


----------



## Becca

Fluffball's litter training has gone out the window. Does that mean anything?


----------



## Flashy

Becca you need to stop being rude or stropping at people.People want to help, but to constantly get a 'smart' comment back, or something that implies you getting annoyed with advice you asked for/stropping/whateverelse is very wearing and makes people less inclined to help and personally makes me feel like I'm wasting my time trying to help. I personally am going to avoid this thread as much as I can now and only post if I REALLY have to, but you know where I am if you want to ask me anything or whatever, and you also know I'll help you in anyway I can, I'm just fed up on trying to help and you having a very TEENage reaction at it (on this thread moreso than anywhere else).

Good luck with whatever happens and whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Becca

Nooo Now what have I done 

Sorry Tracy


----------



## Flashy

No need to apologise. Just know where I am if you have something to specifically ask me or anything


----------



## Becca

I really want babies :grumpy: But I do not want to put Fluffball in danger :X


----------



## LadyBug

*Becca wrote: *


> I really want babies :grumpy: But I do not want to put Fluffball in danger :X


Hold on to that then


----------



## undergunfire

Becca....

YOU really want babies, but does Fluffball REALLY want babies? How would you feel if you were the bunny and a human made you carry a litter against your will. Some does just don't want to be a mommy.

You need to prepare yourself if she does give birth, you still could end up with no babies. Most of the time first time mothers have litters that do not survive, as they are inexperienced.

When I was a kid, I was cleaning my bunny's hutches and our 6 year old male (Frisbee) jumped into 9 year old female's (Middy) hutch. I saw them mate, and I took Frisbee out and didn't blink and eye. I really didn't think anything of it. Until one day I went out to feed the bunnies and saw a nest with two baby bunnies in it.

Middy was NINE YEARS OLD and she birthed a litter. She had two babies. "Arthur" may have been still born and was smooshed at the bottom of the nest. "Folly" lived to be a week old, then passed away. Middy was old and just wasn't experienced. We, as the humans, weren't experienced either. Middy passed away at age 9.5.


To this day, I am still sad that Middy had to go through that. She was an awesome bunny who I had for 9 years. She lived in a backyard hutch with no toys or attention because we didn't educate ourselves.




Anyway, if Fluffball doesn't have a litter, be thankful. It may have saved her life or her babies. You don't want her to go through what Middy had to go through, regardless of age.


----------



## Becca

If she isn't pregant then fine, I'm not going to breed her again. Why would I do that when I promised. Yes I may think about it but I WILL NOT do it.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Good Lord Becca, I have read through this thread shaking my head. Honestly you are 13 why don't you wait till your grown up have a job and your own place then have Baby Bunnies.

All the rabbits you have now need to be fixed and it doesn't look like your parents are going to help pay for them. Then in your next breath your sayingif Fluffballs not pregnant you want to adopt a pregnant bunny. I'm sorry but give yourself a shake and wake up and smell the roses. You really are much too young, you don't have money, so many other things I could say but won't.

I would love to have baby bunnies but to me that is just IRRESPONSIBLE to bring more bunnies into this world when their are so many homeless ones out there. I also have a house (which my bunnies are housed in doors), money for emergencies (it cost us over $1500.00 for Buttercup a couple of months ago). Like I said you can't even afford to get the ones you have fixed never mind if you have an emergency.

I really hope your Fluffball isn't pregnant and you are wise enough to get this idea out of your head that you want Baby Bunnies. I doubt you will but I just had to say something on this blog.

Susan

PS I really don't need to be slammed here as many others have been when they have opinions that some don't like.


----------



## TinysMom

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> (it cost us over $1500.00 for Buttercup a couple of months ago).


I just had to say....

[align=center]OUCH!

That's more than a mortgage payment for us....


[/align]


----------



## Becca

I don't want to adopt a pregnant doe anymore actually, and other people are young on here that have or are breeding their buns.


----------



## Luv-bunniz

Becca wrote:


> and other people are young on here that have or are breeding their buns.



Becca, I dont want to get in a fight, but is that really an excuse to breed Fluffball? "well others have done it so it means I can" ?
I have told you what happened a while back, I am also close to a breeder that I help out at and guess what? a 12 year old handles the rabbitry, who is to be bred, when the rabbits retire, feeding, cleaning, vet bills (she works at a stables for Â£70 per week, her parents would help her in emergency's though ), vaccines, neuters, hand rearing etc. and the rabbitry works well - *nobody* here has anything against you being 13 and wanting to breed, what people are against is:

You are not really paying attention to the important things
You are risking Fluffball's life
You are not taking GOOD advice from pro breeders
You are still wanting babys when you know she could get very ill - or worse
Your rabbits are PET quality, they are called "pet quality" for a reason
You are saying you cant get the boys neutered yet you will pay for emergency vet trips
I could go on.
I am sorry, I am not at all attacking you but I wanted to point these things out.


----------



## Becca

What's done is done now I can't take it back and why couldn't everyon of said this ages ago when you first found out? No wait everyone did I know everyone's saying the same things and I know what ya'll are saying which is why I am not doing it again - I keep saying that.

:grumpy:


----------



## purplepeacock

i don't know if any of you all have studied child psycology but if you have remember the theory of Reality vs. Fantasy? Basically there is a part of the brain that helps us determine real from not real. that part of the brain doesn't even START to develop until the age of 11 or 12. It doesn't FINISH until the age of 18. they are even finding boys don't completely finish until 21. this is why as adults we can watch something on tv and KNOW it's not real but younger kids may start to know it's not real but still not completely sure they only know b/c they are told. this is why so many teenagers are in fatal car accidents.....they really don't get it that if they drive fast they can loose control of the car and wreck it. how many times do we read the paper and think "what was that child thinking driving 90 mph?" that's the point.....they are TOLD it can happen (the accident) but it just doesn't click that it will happen to them. between the ages of 18-21 does the brain finish developing in that area. I understand that a lot of people are fed up with giving advice to Becca but if any of you have teenagers---girl teenagers----well, she's responding the way my 13 year old stepdaughter does. extreme mix of emotions. mad one minute then apologizing the next. and she knows it's dangerous to breed the bunny now but she's only 13 so the fantasy part of fluffy babies is still very strong in her brain too. so she'll flip flop between these two emotions. i know a lot of you are frustrated but she's responding as any 13 year old girl would. Becca......please don't take offense to this post. I don't even know you but it warms my heart to read your posts. even when you "smart off" replies. Paige's dad and i divorced years ago so it's not like i have her every weekend like i used to so i miss having her around but she's so much like you. Paige doesn't have bunnies but if she did she'd want to breed them too. and i'd never hear the end of it.....she'd talk all day about baby bunnies etc..... i dont' have all the experience with breeding like others do on here but if you ever just need to chat or "let your hair down" you can always pm me and rant. you make me laugh. Paige loves animals too. she just doesn't have rabbits. and i'm happy. her other friends are obsessed with boys and makeup.....paige just loves to be outside and with her pets. So keep being bunny obsessed......:biggrin2: like i tell paige....boys are icky...lol


----------



## purplepeacock

hey bec---here's another idea. why don't you see if there is a bunny rescue or even an animal rescue that you can volunteer one day a week at. it would give you all kinds of experience without taking all the animals into your home. if you continue to faithfully go one a week and you're a good worker it'll look awesome on a work resume or college resume. and hey, you never know.....you might end up liking animals so much that you'll want to be a vet one day. just a thought.


----------



## Becca

That was not offencive at all, in fact I think it is truly um true LOL!!


----------



## Becca

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> hey bec---here's another idea. why don't you see if there is a bunny rescue or even an animal rescue that you can volunteer one day a week at. it would give you all kinds of experience without taking all the animals into your home. if you continue to faithfully go one a week and you're a good worker it'll look awesome on a work resume or college resume. and hey, you never know.....you might end up liking animals so much that you'll want to be a vet one day. just a thought.


I just asked mum she said "I don't know are there any locally?"


----------



## W5Skittles

heres a list of rescues in the uk hope theres one near you i know the rescues would love an extra hand even if its just an hour a week 

http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/centres.asp


----------



## Becca

Also, If Fluffball isn't pregnant does anyone know the reason why her poops have increased in size?
Should I be worried?

I sat there with her today and just fed her strand after strand of hay and dried grass.


----------



## tonyshuman

if she's eating more hay her poops could get bigger. my guys turned into huge hay eaters and the poops doubled in size!


----------



## Becca

Oh okay Thanks!


----------



## Jess_sully

I have been following this thread but reluctant to post, for obvious reasons. 
I will admit that I've been hoping she isn't pregnant. I think she should be the first to be spayed, as well, before the boys' neuters.
With that said, Becca, you should really volunteer! I did it for many years and I also volunteered at 4h rabbit shows when I was about your age as well. My parents would never even consider letting me breed for all the reasons already stated 100x around RO, but I did have a good time helping out the older 4h members with their rabbits and helping move the rabbits from carriers to their show cages, etc. It's a great way to feel involved and learn about rabbits. Volunteering at animal shelters has been one of the most valuable things I've ever done... you see so much that really changes your mind about a lot of things.
I have a feeling, with your passion for bunnies, that you would LOVE IT!


----------



## purplepeacock

I'm so relieved that this thread in finally heading in a positive direction instead of all the blah blah blah and everybody upset with everybody. when i was a little girl and lived on long island we had a wild life refuge that was free to the public. they were always doing free educational classes for kids of all ages and teens and adults. they always were looking for people to be dedicated volunteers. i really miss that place now that i live in pennsylvania. maybe there is a wildlife refuge close to you too. sorry for my ignorance but i have no clue as to where you live. for all i know you might be in a city area that doesn't have anything like that. but there should be animal rescue groups. you could ask maybe your guidance counselor at school. they might even know of volunteer places. or do you have a community center or even the public library might have information if you ask them.


----------



## kherrmann3

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> i don't know if any of you all have studied child psycology but if you have remember the theory of Reality vs. Fantasy? Basically there is a part of the brain that helps us determine real from not real. that part of the brain doesn't even START to develop until the age of 11 or 12. It doesn't FINISH until the age of 18. they are even finding boys don't completely finish until 21.


I believe it's the frontal lobe that is underdeveloped until 18-21. Will's brother just moved out (after months of living here/not living here) and it was OH SO OBVIOUS! Once you are older, Becca, you will look at 13-year olds and saying the same thing that we have been 

I always wanted baby... well, anythings when I was younger. Now that I am older (and have to pay for my own bills, I don't have a mom/dad to pay for my things) I can see how much a disaster it would have been. Baby critters are adorable, but too much work and money. I would prefer to take a "baby" that was raised on the street or forgotten in a back corner of someone's house. It gives you a better "warm fuzzy feeling" to rescue than it ever would to have babies around.

Just my two cents!


----------



## purplepeacock

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *purplepeacock wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know if any of you all have studied child psycology but if you have remember the theory of Reality vs. Fantasy? Basically there is a part of the brain that helps us determine real from not real. that part of the brain doesn't even START to develop until the age of 11 or 12. It doesn't FINISH until the age of 18. they are even finding boys don't completely finish until 21.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it's the frontal lobe that is underdeveloped until 18-21. Will's brother just moved out (after months of living here/not living here) and it was OH SO OBVIOUS! Once you are older, Becca, you will look at 13-year olds and saying the same thing that we have been
> 
> I always wanted baby... well, anythings when I was younger. Now that I am older (and have to pay for my own bills, I don't have a mom/dad to pay for my things) I can see how much a disaster it would have been. Baby critters are adorable, but too much work and money. I would prefer to take a "baby" that was raised on the street or forgotten in a back corner of someone's house. It gives you a better "warm fuzzy feeling" to rescue than it ever would to have babies around.
> 
> Just my two cents!
Click to expand...

lol....funny you say that b/c my whole life all i wanted was a baby and to be a mom. even when i was becca's age.....i wasn't even interested in all that took place to get pregnant at that age...lol...but wanted a baby. needless to say i did a LOT of babysitting. i'm in my 30's now and still haven't done the mom thing yet. i'm hoping in a couple of years but at the end of the month the bills are paid but there's not much left over....and i hardly live a glamerous life. can't even tell you the last time i splurged and bought clothes. it's just life in general and staying afloat. when i dreamed of being a mom i did the next best thing and took care of other people's kids. you can do the same with bunnies. give some love to a bun that needs it.


----------



## Sabine

I was never allowed a pet as a child except a budgy (who I didn't even like) Probably that's why I'm making up for it now by indulging in bunnies
What I was thinking is unless the parents are totally prepared to look after the pet it's probably not a good idea to leave teenagers totally in charge of rabbits. After all they can live up to ten years and are quite a commitment (rabbits I mean . Would you really want to be tied down by pets when you could be travelling the world, seeing things, doing things, being independent. That's another reason why my kids own gerbils and such like and the bunnies are all mine (MINE!!!!)
Maybe for you Becca, a rabbit or two, that your parents can take over when you move on to other things is plenty, rather than a host of baby bunnies who you might end up keeping because there might be no suitable homes.


----------



## kherrmann3

When I was 19, I was somewhat forced out of my parent's house and I lived with Will at our roommate's parent's house. I couldn't bring Toby there. When we were going to get an apartment, NO ONE would take a rabbit (they breed (even though Toby is by himself!)) and I almost had to get rid of him. I cried and cried. Finally Will and Sean (roommate) backed down. It's hard to move and find a place that will buns when you are younger


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

purplepeacock wrote:


> Â  extreme mix of emotions. mad one minute then apologizing the next.Â
> Miz emotions are hanging on to me atm... argh one sec im angry the next im happy uuurgh... hormones...
> 
> ..boys are icky...lol
> i used to think that haha now half of my friends are girls half are boys. but uurrgh boys can be so hmm.. how cann i say "icky" lol


----------



## BSAR

Any babies Becca?


----------



## irishbunny

i doubt it, she is taking a break from RO to spend more time with the bunnies for awhile, she said she would only come on and update if her bun had babies so it looks like she has not


----------



## BSAR

Oh yeah I forgot about that. I wondered why she hadn't been on all day.


----------



## Becca

SHE;S GIVEN BIRTH SHE'S GIVEN BIRTH THERES ONLY ONE BABY IN THE NEST AND I THINK ITS DEAD IT ISNT WRIGGLING I GOT SOME PICS I WILL PUT THEM ON IN A SEC
WHAT DO I DO??


----------



## Flashy

Just to let people know I have been on the phone with Becca and her family. the kit is definitely dead (warm and dead, and also missing an ear, and was also very predictably a pencil kit), and fluffball is looking hunched, but has eaten some hay.

Becca has so far done really well and I have explained to them what to look for and what they need to do, including a possible (probable?)trip to the vets.

Fingers crossed Fluffball is finished and ok.


----------



## MissBinky

Anyway.. from what I know from talking with her on msn...

After telling her to pick it up and put it against her to warm it up in case it was cold ( I have no clue if it was dead at birth or not as Becca couldn't tell if it was alive or not), she still couldn't tell if it was alive or not. I was hoping to hear more but she seems to have signed out... It's hard right now because I'm not getting the info I'm needing to give her much advice, she doesn't seem to know what she is doing at all and she's very unsure of herself. She told me she is on the phone with Flashy so I am really hoping that Flashy will be able to do more for her than I was :?


----------



## MissBinky

Sorry, we posted at the same time...

Sorry to hear about the baby. I was hoping it'd be better news than that I was also hoping we'd manage to get some posts here in between to get more info to her but the forum is so slow today ack :X

Hoping for possible better news later Becca :rose:

Ps: When I said I " she doesn't seem to know what she's doing, she's unsure, it meant: she's scared,she's forgotten basics,for anyone posting, go through the basics, one more time, forum is slow, trying to post quickly, and wanted my post to go through quickly. Sorry for not elaborating...


----------



## Becca

First of all Sophie HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!

Second, Thanks so much for your help Sophie and Tracy!

We named the baby Fredrick - Emily named the kit I don't know what inspired Fredrick but anyway!

She has just eaten hay, she has a little blood on her nose obviosuly from grooming the baby (we think she over groomed it becuase he has lost an ear )
We are checking on her every 15-20 mins to make sure she is okay.

Basically here is the story:

I got home from school after being texted by mum saying that Fluffball had made a nest. I went to look in the nest and WOW there was actually a kit in there! Though he didn't look to good :?
I got onto RO straight away though it wasn't working and I couldn'r post which was so annoying! So what else could I do but go on msn, I did and found Sophie (Thanks a lot )
But before that I had phoned Tracy like 60000 times before she answered, she went into the shop after telling me to get the kit and calming me down.
Sophie said the same thing.

They were both doing great helping me!

I was rushing in and out of the house trying to decide what to do.

Then basically the whole kit thing happend 

We are not sure if there will be anymore though .....


----------



## Flashy

Yeh we did  mind you I was also posting at the same time as myself, hence the triple post, lol.

It is sad about the baby, but my concerns remain with Fluffball because to me she doesn't sound too hot. They said they would keep and eye on her and see how she is. I told them as much as I could, and hopefully Fluffball will be ok.

I spoke to Becca, Emily and Becca's mum and they are all very lovely, albeit a bit panicked (Becca and Emily that is). I was also able to have a very honest conversation with her mum too, which hopefully means they will be able to identify any potential problems if they arise.


----------



## Flashy

I was driving Becca, I couldn't answer, lol.


----------



## Becca

*Flashy wrote: *


> I was driving Becca, I couldn't answer, lol.


Sorry


----------



## gentle giants

Ok, I'm a little bit confused-you have one live kit, then? Is Fluffball at the vet, or at home?


----------



## Flashy

*gentle giants wrote: *


> Ok, I'm a little bit confused-you have one live kit, then? Is Fluffball at the vet, or at home?


One dead baby (named Frederick) and no live babies, and Fluffball is, I believe, still at home.


----------



## gentle giants

I see.


----------



## Becca

*Flashy wrote: *


> *gentle giants wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm a little bit confused-you have one live kit, then? Is Fluffball at the vet, or at home?
> 
> 
> 
> One dead baby (named Frederick) and no live babies, and Fluffball is, I believe, still at home.
Click to expand...

Correct :rose: 

What do you do with the dead kits?
At the moment Fred's on top of a box under Fluffball's cage.


----------



## Flashy

We put ours in the bin :| but you could bury it if you wanted.


----------



## Becca

What if something happens to her in the night?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*Flashy wrote: *


> We put ours in the bin :| but you could bury it if you wanted.



I think u and your sister should have a funeral for Fredrick.


----------



## MissBinky

Thanks for the birthday wishes Becca. Sorry for not replying to them on Msn, but well, my first preoccupation was the baby so you'll have to forgive me 

I agree with Flashy about Fluffball's condition being a concern. Right now, it'll be really important that you keep a close eye on her. But then again Flashy told you all that so I won't go repeating everything. I'm glad you had her there to help you. I hope things will work out in the end.


----------



## Flashy

*Becca wrote: *


> What if something happens to her in the night?



You should be able to tell before then if something is amiss. If you have concerns that she may still be in labour, or hurting, or is she is lethargic, not acting as herself, or anything abnormal, then you need to get her to the vets ASAP. If it were me I probably would have already taken her, but it's down to you and your family to decide what to do. I explained it all to your mum so she knows whats what.

Rabbits have two uterine horns, that means they can have a baby, or babies, in both. She only went with Dippy once, and so will have a minimal litter. It may be she has finished now, but equally, she may have another huge kit in her other horn, waiting to come out, and that will come out as a pencil kit probably and will suffocate in her tubes because she is too old. That will be very hard for her and it may be the baby is too big or it may be that it is at an odd angle, or there may be no baby. You just need to keep watching her, and if you have any concerns, she needs the vets because they go downhill very quickly.


----------



## pinksalamander

*Becca wrote: *


> What if something happens to her in the night?


I would look around on the internet to find local vets numbers, see if you can find any info on vets that do nights. I would write the number and stick it on the fridge or something (bear in mind vets close usually at 5.30 so you might want to ring now to find out if they have a night vet).

Check on here until you go to bed (could you bring her in your room?) Maybe set your alarm for 1am and get out of bed just to check on her to see if she seems OK.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca

The vets we go to are open 24/7  Thats good!


----------



## BlueGiants

Awww.. I'm sorry you lost the one baby... poor Frederick. I hope Fluffball comes through this OK.

Forum is so slow today, having trouble posting!


----------



## irishbunny

Oh wow this is a shock!

The outcome doesn't look good though 

RIP little Freddy


----------



## Becca

If mum agrees would she be able to come inside? In the conservatory (the same temp roughly as the shed)


----------



## Becca

It's hard to tell how she's doing in the dark...


----------



## irishbunny

I thnk it would just stress her out even more Becca,

Is there a chance that some will be alive?


----------



## Becca

I don't know, I don't know if she even is still pregnant...


----------



## Becca

If she isn't all this is such a waste, putting her through this.. me getting excited about babies  if there are no babies.


----------



## Flashy

I personally don't believe there is a chance of having live kits, but that doesn't mean there are not any left (and this is my main concern from what Becca told me on the phone). Normally when a doe is done with kindling she will just carry one as normal (in my experience), but Fluffball wasn't, which is a large concern. It could just be it was a hard labour, and she needs time to recover, but equally, there could be something more severe going on.

At this point I would be more inclined to bring her in because she may be more at risk now than she was a few days ago. That's just my gut feeling though, and not necessarily what an experienced breeder would do.


----------



## irishbunny

*Becca wrote: *


> I don't know, I don't know if she even is still pregnant...


My guess would be she is, since she only had one kit. Good luck Becca and Fluffball!


----------



## Becca

Well I did think that it was unusual for her to only have 1....


----------



## MissBinky

*Becca wrote: *


> If she isn't all this is such a waste, putting her through this.. me getting excited about babies  if there are no babies.


Now you understand why we were so passionate about you not doing it: Saves you the heartbreak, and save Fluffball the pain:rose:


----------



## Flashy

It's not that unusual to only have one, especially with the way you bred her, so this could be it.


----------



## Becca

What does inclined mean? :?


----------



## Flashy

In this instance, I meant I would lean towards doing that.


----------



## MissBinky

Edited cause a post appeared, than Flashy thought she lost it but she didn't, so I pasted, but then she realized she didn't lose it so she deleted her messaage, so then I looked like I escaped the asylum and was talking to myself about a post that really didn't disappear at all, nor was it's existence being questionned anymore... I should shut up now right?

:embarrassed:


----------



## Flashy

*MissBinky wrote: *


> It's here Flashy... Forum is being funky... Reposting for you to see it
> 
> 
> 
> I personally don't believe there is a chance of having live kits, but that doesn't mean there are not any left (and this is my main concern from what Becca told me on the phone). Normally when a doe is done with kindling she will just carry one as normal (in my experience), but Fluffball wasn't, which is a large concern. It could just be it was a hard labour, and she needs time to recover, but equally, there could be something more severe going on.
> 
> At this point I would be more inclined to bring her in because she may be more at risk now than she was a few days ago. That's just my gut feeling though, and not necessarily what an experienced breeder would do.
> 
> 
> - Flashy


Thanks  I found it after so made the reply into something else, lol. It's making my head hurt, these forum spasms, that's for sure.


----------



## Becca

*Flashy wrote: *


> In this instance, I meant I would lean towards doing that.


Really..... What about her nest? Do I just try and pick it up as best I can and put it into Benjamin's cage then Benjamin will have to move into Fluffball's :?


----------



## Flashy

Is there no way you can take her cage inside? I wouldn't put her in somebunny elses territory when he has just vacated it (I have hutches inside that are used in instances like this, so didn't think about logisitics for others, sorry). If you do move her, take the whole nest with her.


----------



## Becca

We're taking her to the vet now, we think it's best.


----------



## Flashy

I think that's the right decision


----------



## MissBinky

*Flashy wrote: *


> I think that's the right decision


I second, and omg I am so sorry about the confusion Flashy and I are posting at the same time and the forum is choking and meddling in our business


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*Flashy wrote:*


> I think that's the right decision


:yeahthat:


----------



## Sabine

*Becca wrote: *


> SHE;S GIVEN BIRTH SHE'S GIVEN BIRTH THERES ONLY ONE BABY IN THE NEST AND I THINK ITS DEAD IT ISNT WRIGGLING I GOT SOME PICS I WILL PUT THEM ON IN A SEC
> WHAT DO I DO??


Oh I'm so sorry Becca. I am actually in tears. I hope Fluffball is ok. I haven't even read the thread any further than this. My heart goes out to you


----------



## irishbunny

*Becca wrote: *


> We're taking her to the vet now, we think it's best.


Me too, please let us know what the vet says, if they do anything like cats, they will give her something to help pass the kits.


----------



## Flashy

*MissBinky wrote: *


> *Flashy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's the right decision
> 
> 
> 
> I second, and omg I am so sorry about the confusion Flashy and I are posting at the same time and the forum is choking and meddling in our business
Click to expand...

We're doing well :biggrin2:


----------



## Flashy

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> We're taking her to the vet now, we think it's best.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, please let us know what the vet says, if they do anything like cats, they will give her something to help pass the kits.
Click to expand...


They can give something called Oxytocin, or they can do an emergency spay if they feel it is necessary.

Becca, you have my number, if you need me, or have any news, please just text or phone


----------



## irishbunny

*Flashy wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> We're taking her to the vet now, we think it's best.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, please let us know what the vet says, if they do anything like cats, they will give her something to help pass the kits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can give something called Oxytocin, or they can do an emergency spay if they feel it is necessary.
> 
> Becca, you have my number, if you need me, or have any news, please just text or phone
Click to expand...

Ya that's what happened with my cat (I know it's not a cat), she couldn't pass them even with the stuff so she got a c-section the next day


----------



## Sabine

*Flashy wrote: *


> We put ours in the bin :| but you could bury it if you wanted.


Oh no, bury it in the garden and plant something nice over it, something symbolic, life affirming


----------



## Flashy

Becca just texted me to tell me to update you (hope you followed that) that Fluffball has been palpated and there are no more babies. Hopefully her vet is good with rabbits to know what he is doing, and now Flufflball can get on the road to recovery


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Oh boy 

I sure hope she does ok. Poor thing.


----------



## BlueGiants

I'm relieved she took her in to be checked. (And I do hope the vet is "rabbit" experienced enough to know what he's palpating.)

I'd try to encourage Fluffball to eat all the hay she wants right now. And I'll keep my fingers crossed that she recouperates quickly and thoroughly. :hug:


----------



## Becca

Okay - back from the vets 

He seemed like he knew what he was doing *rabbit savvy* ....

I will keep checking on her and will post anything else on here.. Though I'm going back to homework and bunny bonding 

Thanks for your help - I'll be back soon

Tracy I'll keep in touch by texttt!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

What did he say?!?!?


----------



## irishbunny

i think that's the end of that chapter


----------



## Flashy

Ok 

I'm so glad you got her checked out. I hope she starts to improve now.

Did he do anything to her other than palpate?


----------



## TinysMom

I'm probably missing a few posts - I had a break a bit ago and checked this thread and then went back out to finish a job.

First of all - Becca - I'm sorry for the loss of the baby. I know how much you wanted babies. That has got to be hard. :hug1

Secondly - don't feel bad about forgetting stuff once you see the kits. I used to do that all the time when my first litter would be born from a set of breedings. I'd be going through my notes thinking, "now what?" It happens...

If Fluffball isn't doing good - the vet visit is a good thing. I can see where they palpated her (all the vets I've dealt with can't palpate worth beans and they insist on x-rays which is good because I can't palpate either). If she continues to not look good for the next day or so - I'd take her back and ask for X-rays.

I once had a doe retain a kit and it decomposed in her body and wound up killing her because she went "septic" (had infection from the kit go through her body). She'd had a rough delivery and we thought she'd lost all the kits so the vet didn't bother with an x-ray. 

I'm not saying that has happened w/ Fluffball - but I'm saying _*if she still looks like she's not feeling well in about 24 hours...*_then I would get an xray done. It is possible for a doe to retain a kit and have it be mummified too.

Two final things....when I first started breeding and I had does that either lost babies or overcleaned them - I would get mad at the does and be so disappointed. Don't be mad at Fluffball about the kit - ok? I'm sure you won't be...but I was so disappointed that I was like, 'Why can't X have babies just like Y and Z?" Well - I've learned that not all does are cut out to be mamas...and also that sometimes even when they would make good mamas...something bad happens and they mistakenly overclean a baby (especially first time mums) and wind up killing it.

Finally....give your mom (and dad even) a hug...and thank them for being willing to take Fluffball to the vet and for being there with you during this. I'm sure they would appreciate it.....


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Peg, you are so good with this. And I agree.... Becca's parents should know they are appreciated in this situation.


----------



## gentle giants

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I'm not saying that has happened w/ Fluffball - but I'm saying _*if she still looks like she's not feeling well in about 24 hours...*_then I would get an xray done. It is possible for a doe to retain a kit and have it be mummified too.


I totally agree. It is quite possible that she may have only had one, but it's not the usual thing. How is she acting now? Normal, or droopy?


----------



## TinysMom

Becca - I meant to add a couple of things..


I'd leave the nest alone for now - she'll probably destroy it herself when she's ready. I'd give her a bit of time to grieve - and "just in case" she has a kit still in her (in spite of being palpated)....I'd leave the nest. She'll destroy it soon - or you can take it out tomorrow or something - but give her a few hours with it. As I shared in my blog - more than once I've had does give birth - and then 24 hours later give birth to another kit. 
I don't know if I'd move her inside. If you can move her cage inside w/ her - then yes - possibly - if it means you can keep an eye on her. But if not - it might be best to leave her where she's used to being and not stress her more.
May I ask how she's acting? Is she alert? Lethargic? Is she eating? Drinking?

Can you clean out where she normally poops to keep an eye on if she's pooping ok?

I'm really concerned about the fact that the kit was a pencil kit (if I'm understanding right) - because _if she becomes lethargic_...it could mean another kit is stuck. I'm not trying to scare you - its just - that was how we lost my doe....we didn't XRay and no kit was found upon being palpated. (She actually died during the night w/ the kit partway out of her and it was a pencil kit).

If she's acting fine and eating and drinking - then she'll probably be fine. But the way it sounded - like maybe she wasn't acting right .... well ... I'm paranoid.


----------



## Happi Bun

Becca, I'm so sorry for your loss. :hug: 
I hope Fluffball starts to feel better soon.


----------



## Flashy

Yes Peg, it was a pencil kit (We worked that out from talking to each other-me and Becca's mum that is), you understood right


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww, I'm sorry to hear about your loss, Becca (and Fluffball).

I am very glad to hear that you took her to the vet (just to be on the safe side). 

Sending you this :hug:, and many healing vibes to Fluffball.

RIP little one.:rose:


----------



## mouse_chalk

I'm so sorry about the kit... how sad 

I'm glad that you got Fluffball to the vets- I hope she's ok....

Props to Sophie and Tracy for doing so great in helping her too


----------



## Becca

I just went to check on the Princess D) she just looked at me as if saying 'What the hell has been going on today?' so I stroked her and she settled down.

Earlier she was hopping about munching on hay.


----------



## irishbunny

*Becca wrote: *


> I just went to check on the Princess D) she just looked at me as if saying 'What the hell has been going on today?' so I stroked her and she settled down.
> 
> Earlier she was hopping about munching on hay.



Aw poor baby, does she still look uncomfortable?

Grace


----------



## Becca

Not as much *fingers crossed* I think that vet visit woke her up a bit, you know swept away the cobwebs.

I'm praying she will be alright tomorrow morning.


----------



## polly

Sorry you lost the baby Becca. if its been a pencil kit then its not unusual for them to be lethargic afterwards as it can be a long labour and quite uncomfy for them! give her some greens if she is used to green veg as it is teh best thing i find to get them eating well again. I second leaving her outside and leave her nest as i have taken nests out to early and seen does make another one.


----------



## irishbunny

*Becca wrote: *


> Not as much *fingers crossed* I think that vet visit woke her up a bit, you know swept away the cobwebs.
> 
> I'm praying she will be alright tomorrow morning.



Ya I'm sure she'll be fine just keep an eye on her 

Grace


----------



## Becca

Okay, I'm leaving her over night outside, the only greens I have is carrots and celery.. I could pick some grass in the dark LOL

I won't give her celery in case she chokes.. shall i give her carrots and grass or just one??


----------



## polly

yes give yher a carrot (scuse typing very sore hands)


----------



## BlueGiants

I think a bit of carrot would be fine. I give my girls a little treat after kindling. I'm hoping she will be back to normal by morning. I think you are wise to leave her in her home for the night. Less stress on her. 

:hug: I know you've been through a lot the past few weeks.


----------



## Becca

Okay the carrots in


----------



## LadyBug

Becca, i'm so sorry it all turned out this way and that Fluffball(and you, but esp. her)had to go through this.

:hug1

i hope she gets to feeling better _soon_ink iris:


----------



## delusional

Look at the bright side - I dare say you won't have any problems convincing your sister or your mother not to try breeding Fluffball again.


----------



## RexyRex

Sorry that you lost Frederick Becca. Here's hoping that Fluffball is back to her normal self in no time.

:hug:


----------



## BSAR

I am so sorry Becca. It is good that you too her to the vet, but what did he do and say?

I hope Fluffy is ok.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Best Wishes to Fluffball, for a speedy recovery from a bad experience... Poor little gal.
Good on you for taking her to the Vet so quick, Becca.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Sorry for your loss, Becca. 

I really do hope you learned your lesson, though, putting her through this, and all. 

Glad she's OK. I wonder how long the birth took? 

Emily


----------



## PepnFluff

Sorry about losing the kit Becca, I hope Fluffballs allright

Giveher extra pats tonight.

Phoebe


----------



## Flashy

How is Fluffball doing today Becca?

Also, can you talk us through a bit more of what the vet did?

On a side note, Emily I hardly think you are best placed tosay things like 'I really do hope you learned your lesson, though, putting her through this, and all' unless you have truly 'learnt your lesson' from the stupid choices you made back at the start of this year and what you put one of your bunners through knowingly(Willow? but I have a feeling it was a different bun, I'm talking about the situation that eventually got you Kalea who was caught by the gender fairy eventually).

I was thinking about you on the way to the vets this morning Becca and I hope she is doing ok


----------



## Happi Bun

Are we back to mud slinging again? :hiding:


----------



## gentle giants

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> Are we back to mud slinging again? :hiding:


Flashy had reason for her comment. Emily bred an older doe against the advice of everyone here earlier this year, it was an almost identical situation to Becca's. Emily just got lucky enough that the one kit that resulted from that breeding lived.


----------



## Flashy

Thank you GG  That's exactly why I said it. Having read back over the thread a few days ago, it was even worse than Becca's situation. Although hopefully Emily has moved forward and they are breeding more responsibly now, in which case, I have no issue with her comments 

But lets move on from that because this is Becca's thread and I'd really like to know how Fluffball is today?  *shouts* BEEEEEEEECCCCCCCCCCCCCCCAAAAAAAAAA. Come tell us


----------



## Happi Bun

Oh, sorry I didn't know that. :blushan:


----------



## Flashy

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> Oh, sorry I didn't know that. :blushan:



Don't go jumping to the conclusion that I'm a witch for no reason, normally there is a reason 



Edited for language


----------



## BlueGiants

*Flashy wrote: *


> *Happi Bun wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry I didn't know that. :blushan:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't go jumping to the conclusion that I'm a bitch for no reason, normally there is a reason
Click to expand...

:roflmao:


----------



## irishbunny

*backs out slowly* :embarrassed:


----------



## Sabine

Anyhow, since it's Becca's thread, how is Fluffball?


----------



## Becca

I don't know how to explain what the vet did :?
Basically we explained what had happened and he checked her over feeling her, when he turned her over a bit of water came out of her nose :? 

Then she perked up a bit, her ears went up and stuff.
Ugh I'm rubbsih at remembering - Sorry :grumpy:


----------



## Sabine

Is she back to normal then today?


----------



## Becca

*Sabine wrote: *


> Is she back to normal then today?


Yup fine


----------



## Sabine

*Becca wrote: *


> *Sabine wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Is she back to normal then today?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup fine
Click to expand...

That's a relief then. Thank God.


----------



## Flashy

*Becca wrote: *


> Then he turned her over a bit of water came out of her nose :?
> 
> Then she perked up a bit, her ears went up and stuff.


How very weird!


----------



## Happi Bun

I'm so glad Fluffball made it through.  
Were you able to convince Emily and your mom to not breed her again?


----------



## purplepeacock

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Sorry for your loss, Becca.
> 
> I really do hope you learned your lesson, though, putting her through this, and all.
> 
> Glad she's OK. I wonder how long the birth took?
> 
> Emily


are you kidding me?? honestly, some people need to THINK before they post. everybody makes a mistake. i doubt becca would even think to do it again. maybe instead of snotty remarks like this you could just say how you made the same mistake and you know how becca feels bad about it b/c you went thru the same thing only a year ago. this is a forum to HELP other people. even when people make mistakes.....then those that have experience in those same mistakes really need to comfort and advise the other person instead of making rude remarks.


----------



## BSAR

*Flashy wrote: *


> *Having read back over the thread a few days ago, it was even worse than Becca's situation.*





> Our situation was NOT worse. We didn't lie to the forum and say it was an accidental breeding.





> *Although hopefully Emily has moved forward and they are breeding more responsibly now, in which case, I have no issue with her comments *





> If you had no issue with her comment than why did you say something?



Just my 2 cents.

I am glad that Fluffball is doing better Becca!


----------



## PepnFluff

Flashy* wrote: *


> *Having read back over the thread a few days ago, it was even worse than Becca's situation.*





> Our situation was NOT worse. We didn't lie to the forum and say it was an accidental breeding.





> I think what Flashy was trying to say, and sorry if this isn't but it's what i alsothink,on many levels it was actually worse. I also read back over your thread and did note that a few people, myself included noted thatyour story did change in a few places,Sorry If this came across as harsh or that but i'm simply saying what I picked up on



Me to Becca it's good that shes good

Edited o fix grammar


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for your loss, Becca.
> 
> I really do hope you learned your lesson, though, putting her through this, and all.
> 
> Glad she's OK. I wonder how long the birth took?
> 
> Emily
> 
> 
> 
> are you kidding me?? honestly, some people need to THINK before they post. everybody makes a mistake. i doubt becca would even think to do it again. maybe instead of snotty remarks like this you could just say how you made the same mistake and you know how becca feels bad about it b/c you went thru the same thing only a year ago. this is a forum to HELP other people. even when people make mistakes.....then those that have experience in those same mistakes really need to comfort and advise the other person instead of making rude remarks.
Click to expand...



Uhm excuse me? I wasn't being rude at all. I think you misunderstood my post. 

I was NOT making rude remarks. I said the same thing that everyone else has been saying and you have not being going off on them. How the hell was that snotty? You're the one being snotty, assuming I was being rude when I clearly wasn't. And how would you know about that? You weren't even on here when it happened, Besides it's over and done with so just MOVE ON! In case no one knows WE DID LEARN FROM OUR LESSON. I thought that was made clear last year? But I guess not? 

You know what, I'm tired of the bull crap that goes on here. Members being rude to other members and not getting in trouble for it, but then when something like my comment, WHICH CLEARLY WASN'T RUDE, comes up, everyone goes biserk. JUST DROP IT!

What the heck, Flashy? Everyone else was saying "I really hope you learned your lesson" So why thehell can't i say it? huh? Whatever. I'm about done with this forum and everyone being rude to me. I see how it is.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*Flashy wrote: *


> How is Fluffball doing today Becca?
> 
> Also, can you talk us through a bit more of what the vet did?
> 
> On a side note, Emily I hardly think you are best placed tosay things like 'I really do hope you learned your lesson, though, putting her through this, and all' unless you have truly 'learnt your lesson' from the stupid choices you made back at the start of this year and what you put one of your bunners through knowingly (Willow? but I have a feeling it was a different bun, I'm talking about the situation that eventually got you Kalea who was caught by the gender fairy eventually).
> 
> I was thinking about you on the way to the vets this morning Becca and I hope she is doing ok



What the heck? Other members said "I hope you learned your lesson..." too. So why am I not allowed to? FYI I DID learn from my lesson, in case you never knew that!! 

I dont see why everyone is bashing me about that when others said the same **** thing! 

People think my comments are rude? Well maybe do a double take and read some of your own stuff. See who's being rude then. That post I made was not rude. re-read it again. 

Emily


----------



## RexyRex

This thread is about Becca, Fluffball and her angel baby...let's honor the baby's memory and celebrate the fact that Fluffball made it through okay 

I'm thrilled that Fluffball is feeling better Becca!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> Flashy* wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Having read back over the thread a few days ago, it was even worse than Becca's situation.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our situation was NOT worse. We didn't lie to the forum and say it was an accidental breeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think what Flashy was trying to say, and sorry if this isn't but it's what i alsothink,on many levels it was actually worse. I also read back over your thread and did note that a few people, myself included noted thatyour story did change in a few places,Sorry If this came across as harsh or that but i'm simply saying what I picked up on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, please, how the heck did my story change? I'd love to know. Everyonehere thinks I'm the biggest liar ever. Well I got news for you: No one ever wanted to listen to the truth, when Iwas clearly saying the truth. But ya know what, that's done and over so why the hell is everyone bringing it back up again and making me look like some idiot?I'm tired of everyone being rude to me on here and I thought it was over....guess I was wrong...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me to Becca it's good that shes good
> 
> Edited o fix grammar
Click to expand...


----------



## JadeIcing

Ok I am going to call a stop to this before it gets out of hand. 

In the end this is over and done with. It is a horrible thing that Fluffball had to go through. It is hopefully not going to happen again. 

Unless it is to say sorry over the loss of the kit or to ask how Fluffball is I see no need for anymore comments on the whole breeding issue. I am very sure Becca knows what everyone thinks about this.

Everyone makes mistakes, no one perfect lets leave it at that. We're just humans only bunnies are perfect.


----------



## JadeIcing

*RexyRex wrote: *


> This thread is about Becca, Fluffball and her angel baby...let's honor the baby's memory and celebrate the fact that Fluffball made it through okay
> 
> I'm thrilled that Fluffball is feeling better Becca!!



AWESOME IDEA! :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Becca I'm so sorry for your loss. I sure hope your Beautiful Fluffball is ok.

I will say a prayer and light a candle for all of you.

Hugs

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## purplepeacock

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> We're just humans only bunnies are perfect.


you should sell a bumper sticker that says this  sorry, i know we're only supposed to talk about becca and fluffball but this quote was too cute to pass up.


----------



## Sabine

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> We're just humans only bunnies are perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> you should sell a bumper sticker that says this  sorry, i know we're only supposed to talk about becca and fluffball but this quote was too cute to pass up.
Click to expand...

This sounds like a fantastic final statement on this thread which has developed into some mud slinging match. Maybe Becca should start a new thread and mark a new begining


----------



## Becca

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Becca I'm so sorry for your loss. I sure hope your Beautiful Fluffball is ok.
> 
> I will say a prayer and light a candle for all of you.
> 
> Hugs
> 
> Susan:angelandbunny:


Thank you guys, I'm just going to ignore everything else, I want to say something but I'm scared it may come across rude, Maybe I should say it then we can just forget about it all.
Like people have said everyone makes mistakes, I now have to learn to live with what I did was wrong and people are not just going to forget about it. It will occasionly come up and thats fine. What I did was wrong and I deserve this subject being used agaisnt me in the future becuase people have lost respect for me.

Was that okay?

Thanks Susan, you've just reminded me about that candle lighting website that Ali posted in the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Flashy

Becca, we all make mistakes ok? Every single person. We make mistakes that were implusive, but also planned mistakes. It is not actually the mistakes that are important, in a way, but the outcome after.

You impulsive mistake was your lying, but, like I've told you a good few times, you can come back from that. Respect can be regained, no, not instantly, but the more work you put in, the quicker it will be. Often, a good way to do that is to not talk about yourself (because that might make people inclined to question or doubt whether its true), but to try to help others.

You made a planned mistake, and yes, it was stupid, but it's over and done with now. I thoroughly believe you have learnt from this, probably moreso than others will believe, because I heard you, I heard how panicked and scared you and your family were, I heard the scenario unfold, and I believe that you have learnt so much from this. I personally think what we learn from mistakes makes us a better rabbit owner, and I think that's what you will become 

You made errors, yes, but who hasn't. We have all done it, and its how you move forward from it that is the important thing.


----------



## irishbunny

Becca you already know lot's about bunnies, if you continue loving bunnies like this and learning (which i have no doubt you will) you'll be on a forum maybe even this forum giving excellent
advice, you'll be a wise old bunny lady lol.

I'm so sorry you lost little freddy, one good thing is at least you have this experience to share with other people


----------



## timetowaste

What have I MISSED....heh.

Sorry for your loss Becca. 

Tracy


----------



## purplepeacock

everyone makes mistakes and everyone tells a lie once in awhile. what really makes a person respectful is to admit to the lie and try to fix the problem. which you did. you didn't have to admit to lying. i think it takes a very grown up person to admit their mistakes and then to learn from them. thru all this you have gained my respect.


----------



## Pipp

I'm closing this thread, but I'll first say that both Becca and Emily are awesome members. This forum is so lucky to have both of you. Your contributions have been and will continue to be welcome.  


sas :flowerskiss:


----------

